# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Prsidentielle : Henry de Lesquen, ce candidat qui veut "bannir la musique ngre" et revenir au 19e sicle

## Mingolito

*Prsidentielle : Henry de Lesquen, ce candidat qui veut "bannir la musique ngre" et revenir au 19e sicle*
*J.M Le Pen totalement ringardis par ce nouveau champion* - *La politique Franaise essaye de se hisser au sommet du championnat mondial de la connerie*


*Henry de Lesquen est candidat  la prsidentielle de 2017. Certaines de ses propositions sont hallucinantes* :



Non, sa candidature n'est pas une blague. Henry de Lesquen, ancien de l'ENA, co-fondateur du groupe de rflexion du "Club de l'horloge" et ex-conseiller municipal de Versailles, veut devenir le prochain prsident de la Rpublique.

Depuis plusieurs mois, le prsident de Radio Courtoisie, hyperactif sur Twitter, multiplie les dclarations chocs. Sur son site, il dcline son programme "national libral" et propose, entre autres, une rflexion sur la destruction de la Tour Eiffel - qu'il juge "affreuse" -, l'annexion de la Belgique par la France ou... le bannissement de la "musique ngre" des mdias publics.

Contact par "L'Obs", l'intress refuse pourtant fermement l'tiquette de candidat d'extrme droite. Ce qui ne l'empche de fter les 65 ans de l'hebdomadaire antismite "Rivarol"  au ct de la fine fleur de l'extrme droite franaise.
"J'ai fait un rve"

"Tout est dans mon programme", rpte  l'envi cet ancien haut fonctionnaire. Un projet intitul "Pour que la France redevienne la France", qu'Henry de Lesquen - Plessis Casso, vicomte de Lesquen - conoit comme une rponse au "cosmopolitisme et  l'tatisme" et qui passe notamment par l'abrogation de la "lgislation antiraciste", le port d'arme et la suppression du SMIC en "brlant le Code du travail" :
Vous aimez cet article ?Inscrivez-vous  la Newsletter de l'Obs
"Economiquement, l'idal serait de revenir au 19e sicle avant l'mergence du socialisme. Il faut balayer les acquis sociaux", rsume-t-il  "L'Obs".

Autre proposition phare de son programme : l'expulsion de deux millions d'immigrs. Et "pour rgler le problme de limmigration", le vicomte a dj tout prvu : un plan en trois actes, que le candidat fantasme sur son site :
"Je ne me prends pas pour Martin Luther King. Mais jai fait un rve [...] Et je voudrais vous raconter ce qui sest pass dans mon rve", crit-il.

"Rforme de la constitution", "loi sur l'immigration", "instauration de la prfrence nationale", Henry de Lesquen s'y voit dj :
"Les progrs sont alors trs rapides sur le front de limmigration. Les immigrs illgaux sont nombreux  quitter la France deux-mmes, ny trouvant plus ni assistance ni emploi ni logement. Les autres sont expulss [...] Grce  cette politique de salut public, le nouveau prsident russit  faire partir de France deux millions dimmigrs en cinq ans."

Attention, Henry de Lesquen ne blague pas : "Les immigrs illgaux sont des dlinquants. Ils seront arrts, enchans, emprisonns, expulss", crit-il.
"En cas de rcidive, limmigr illgal pourra tre condamn aux travaux forcs."

Allez, Zou ! Au bagne !
"La musique ngre sera bannie des mdias publics"

Et l'ambition d'"HDL" ne s'arrte pas l. Henry de Lesquen entend rformer en profondeur tous les aspects de cette socit franaise qui "senfonce progressivement dans le chaos."

Entre deux "rflexions" consacres  son concept de "racisme rpublicain" ou aux bienfaits de l'esclavage, le vicomte dtaille sa future politique culturelle "populaire et identitaire", qu'il articule en 10 axes.

"Tutelle vigilante" de l'Etat qui fixera dsormais les "orientations culturelles", cration d'un "art officiel" qui "aura pour principe dexprimer lme du peuple dans la beaut des uvres" et destruction "des uvres ou objets de lart ou non-art dgnr", le candidat veut croire en la "renaissance culturelle de la France". 

Toujours trs modr, Henry de Lesquen promet mme de "bouter" la langue anglaise de l'espace public et de bannir la "musique ngre" des mdias "soutenus ou autoriss" par lEtat. 
"Cela concerne le Jazz, le Blues, le rock'n roll et bien sr l'immonde rap. La musique ngre s'adresse  notre cerveau reptilien et provoque un ensauvagement de la culture occidentale", prcise-t-il  "L'Obs".

Pour renforcer sa dmonstration, le candidat s'appuie sur la "saine" programmation musicale de "sa" Radio Courtoisie :
"Le lundi, c'est varit franaise, le mardi c'est Valse, le jeudi c'est la musique militaire etc... Nous passons mme de la gigue cossaise ! C'est une programmation varie qui permet de librer la jeunesse de la musique ngre", explique le vicomte.

Mme les gentils yys ne trouvent pas grce  ses yeux, c'est dire. 
Dj 50.000 signatures contre sa candidature

Mais Henry de Lesquen le sait, la route est encore longue jusqu'au chteau de Vincennes -  car oui, une fois lu, il abandonnera l'Elyse pour ce chteau du XIVe sicle de l'est parisien. "Plus pratique", selon lui.

Dans l'espoir de sduire les maires de France, l'aspirant prsident leur a fait parvenir une promesse de parrainage et une lettre dans laquelle il se prsente comme le candidat anti "superclasse mondiale" et les presse de ne pas cder au "terrorisme intellectuel".
"Je sais qu'obtenir le soutien des lus sera extrmement difficile", concde-t-il.

Lot de consolation :  dfaut des 500 parrainages ncessaires, l'ex-conseiller municipal recueille dj plus de 50.000 signatures contre sa candidature sur le site change.org. 

"Je note que c'est une femme de race congode qui est  l'origine de cette ptition", a-t-il tenu  prciser auprs de "L'Obs".

Source

----------


## Zirak

Il en tient une bonne couche aussi lui...  :8O:

----------


## Darkzinus

a sent le troll quand mme non ?

----------


## el_slapper

y'a pas la date du tweet. Le premier avril?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "La musique ngre sera bannie des mdias publics"
> "Cela concerne le Jazz, le Blues, *le rock'n roll* et bien sr l'immonde rap.


Heu, le Rock'n'Roll, c'est de la musique "blanche" ! 

Sinon, je ne sais pas ce qu'il prend au ptit dej', mais a doit tre fort... 
Pour la ringardise, l'UPR est battu ! C'est plus 1945, c'est le 19me sicle ? Qui pour le Moyen-Age ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu, le Rock'n'Roll, c'est de la musique "blanche" !


Non, un des premiers artistes de rock'n roll reconnu est Little Richards


Et il est clairement pas blanc  ::): 

Pour la petite histoire, vu que c'tait une musique de ngre, elle n'a pas dcoll jusqu' l'arrive d'artistes comme Elvis.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est plus ancien que le premier avril 2016  ::mouarf::  :



Il y crois : 



 ::fleche::  Site officiel 




> Avec Henry de Lesquen, agissons pour que la France redevienne la France. 
> 
> IMMIGRATION
> 
> Je veux mettre fin  limmigration-invasion. Cela ncessite deux conditions et huit mesures phares parmi lesquelles figure labolition du droit dasile. Lasile doit tre une faveur, non un droit. Je souhaite galement engager une grande politique nationale de rmigration des populations extra-europennes qui ne souhaitent pas ou qui ne peuvent pas sassimiler  la culture franaise. Mon plan se droulera en trois actes : une rforme de la constitution, une grande loi sur limmigration, et un dpart dau moins 2 millions dimmigrs en 5 ans.
> 
> 
> 
> DROIT DE LA NATIONALIT
> ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Oulalala ! Non ! Tu confonds Rythmin'blues et Rock'n'Roll...  Le Rock, c'est la conversion blanche du Rythmin'blues, parce qu' l'poque, les jeunes adhraient  cette musique de "noirs" mais qu'il tait impossible de passer des noirs  la tl !




> Le 3 juillet 1954, Elvis Presley entre dans un studio d'enregistrement de Memphis Tennessee. La lgende commence. N de la fusion des rythmes noirs et du folklore blanc, le rock vient de trouver son incarnation idale : un Blanc qui chante comme un Noir.

----------


## Invit

D'autres disent que c'est Chuck Berry (Johnny Be Good) ou Bill Haley (Rock Around the Clock). Mais Wikipedia le fait remonter  la fin des annes 40 : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_%27n%27_roll

A propos de cet abruti de Lesquen, ce type tait inconnu il y a quelques temps. Il a gagn en notorit grce  Twitter et surtout ses adversaires qui le retweetaient  pour dnoncer et/ou se moquer, exactement comme ici. En faisant a, on diffuse son message  des personnes qui peuvent y adhrer, qui  leur tour le diffuseront...
Ces ides sont nausabondes. Lesquen ne fait pas encore les plateaux tls contrairement  Zemmour ou Le Pen. Le meilleur moyen de le combattre est de ne pas en parler. On a pas besoin d'un guignol de plus de ce genre en ce moment.

----------


## Mdinoc

"Make France Great Again!"

----------


## GPPro

L'effet Streisand  son paroxysme, merci internet  ::ccool::

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

Retour  la royaute peut etre et meme aux privileges des seigneurs d'avant la royaute du 14eme siecle..
Je ne peux que tenter de caricuter ,meme si je n'ais pas l'aptitude :
  Non, sa candidature n'est pas une blague. Henry de Lesquen- Plessis Casso, vicomte et Sire de Lesquen , veut devenir le prochain roi de France.

Sire protecteur de Radio Courtoisie, herault sur Twitter, il multiplie les appels . Son programme "Royal-Libral"  propose  la destruction de la Tour Eiffel - des "affreux regicides", le retour de la province de Flande-Artois (la mal nomme Belgique ) ,le bannissement de la "musique de la plebe" des lieux publics.

Contact par la gazette parisienne "L'Obs", l'intress refuse pourtant fermement l'tiquette de candidat des seigneurs feodaux ,se proclamant fidele sujet du Roi de France. Il vient de feter les 65 ans de la gazette anti-heretiques et anti-albigeois "Rivarol" au ct de la fine fleur des seigneurs et sires de la chevalerie Francaise...

"J'ai fait un rve premonitoire" dit-il !!!

 "Sa charte ,charte pour une  France aux francois", passe dit-il par l'autodafe des ordonnances royales sur "la lgislation anti-etrangers", le port d'epee et heaume, la suppression de l'aide Royale aux payans  et le renforcement du "Code des Corvees Royales" ...
"Economiquement, l'idal serait de revenir au 12e sicle avant l'mergence du royalisme ,en balayant les acquis royaux", rsume-t-il  "L'Obs".

 Autre proposition phare de sa charte  : l'expulsion de deux millions d'immigrs mercenaires et soudards soldats du Roi. Et "pour rgler le problme de limmigration", le Sire Vicomte a dj tout prvu : un plan en trois actes, que le candidat decline par ses heraults  :
 "Je ne me prends pas pour Jeanne d'Arc. Mais jai fait un rve premonitoire et voudrais vous conter ce qui sest pass dans mon rve", crit-il.

 "Rforme les etats generaux", "loi sur les etrangers", "preseance des francois de France et Navarre"...
 "Les etrangers caches parmi nous fuiront la France par eux-mmes, ny trouvant plus ni assistance ni aide  ni logis. Les autres seront occis. Grce  cette sainte conduite pour notre propre  salut , le Roi aura russit  faire partir de France deux millions dimmigrs etrangers plus les Huguenots qui les soutiennent en moins de cinq ans."

 Sire Henry de Lesquen ne s'ebaud point : "Les immigrs etrangers caches parmi nous sont de mechantes  gens , brigands et voleurs de grand chemin . Ils seront arrts, enchans, emprisonns et envoyes dans les chiourmes du Roi".
 "Les immigres etrangers qui oseraient revenir de nouveau seront brules en place publique !!!"

 "chant et danse impies des etrangers seront bannis des places publiques"

 "Tutelle royale vigilante" qui fixera desormais les pensions des ecrivains,poetes ,peintres,sculpteurs et maitre de danse, qui doivent glorifier le Roi et le royaume et chasse ouverte par nos soldats aux artistes faillis et dgnrs..

Sire  Henry de Lesquen ,sans etalage et modestete ,s'exhorte mme   "bouter" les anglais en Navarre et Normandie... 

 "Le lundi, c'est  musique des provinces francaises, le mardi c'est Valse Royale, le jeudi c'est la Musique militaire des dragons du Roi... et meme la musique bretonne avec Cornemuse  pour egayer les  fideles sujets de sa majeste !!!" 

 Mais Sire Vicomte Henry de Lesquen le sait, la route est encore longue et poudroyante jusqu'au chteau de Vincennes - car oui, s'il est parraine Roi de France,il abandonnera son manoir pour le Donjon de Vincennes  l'est de Paris .Facile  defendre", selon lui.

 Dans l'espoir de sduire les seigneurs barons,vicomtes ,ducs et echevins de France, il leur a fait parvenir une missive de promesse de parrainage ou il les exhorte  de ne point ceder  "aux tentations et aux mauvaises supplications" de ses adversaires".
  "Je note que c'est une femme dont la race est aux antipodes infernaux,race aux oreilles longues pour se proteger du feu du soleil et marchant sur la tete , qui vous supplie de vous opposer deloyalement  moi", fait-il  clamer par son herault...

----------


## Grogro

Le plus drle dans l'affaire, c'est qu'il se qualifie de "libral" avec le "programme" le plus tatiste, centralisateur et autoritaire jamais vu depuis Vichy. Mlenchon  ct, c'est Bastiat.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> "Tutelle vigilante" de l'Etat qui fixera dsormais les "orientations culturelles", cration d'un *"art officiel"* qui "aura pour principe dexprimer lme du peuple dans la beaut des uvres" et destruction "des uvres ou objets de lart ou *non-art dgnr*", le candidat veut croire en la "renaissance culturelle de la France".
> (...)


Quel plaisir de se "re-cultiver" et d'atteindre par l-mme une sorte de point Godwin, cf. Art dgnr de funeste mmoire.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le plus drle dans l'affaire, c'est qu'il se qualifie de "libral" avec le "programme" le plus tatiste, centralisateur et autoritaire jamais vu depuis Vichy. Mlenchon  ct, c'est Bastiat.


En fait, a dpend des sujets. Sur l'ducation ou le port des armes, il est clairement non-interventionniste(bon, sa politique familiale, c'est autre chose, on est d'accord). Moi, la vraie escroquerie que je vois, c'est qu'il prtend tre Franais, et qu'il copie servilement le programme des rpublicains amricains. Mauvais patriote! On dirait une mauvaise traduction du programme de Donald Trump ou de Ted Cruz(je ne sais toujours pas lequel est le pire des deux).

----------


## ddoumeche

Ah intressant.... C'est le retour du refoul colonialiste, fils de Gnral, comme quoi il en reste. 
J'ai bien aim son ide de rtablir les travaux forcs, et pourquoi pas l'esclavage vu que le communiste Robespierre l'a aboli.
Pas tonnant que l'empire se soit effondr avec des gens comme ca, on ne jouait dans la mme cours que les britanniques

Sinon videment que la culture franaise  besoin de la musique ngre et vice versa.

----------


## Grogro

Je ne vois quand mme que peu de rapports avec Trump, qui est une bte de foire et un animal mdiatique super bruyant. Lesquen, lui, c'est une caricature d'aristo fin de race, falot, transparent, et qui n'a jamais eu la moindre influence politique en France, quoi qu'il en pense. Comme dirait Blier dans Un cave se rebiffe, c'est rien qu'un demi-sel.

----------


## Mingolito

Pour info sa page Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/henrydelesquen2017/  t ferme par Facebook  la demande de quelqu'un.
Ce qui  dclench la suppression semble-t-il c'est un contenu "antismite", le reste apparemment a passe  ::mouarf:: 





> Hier soir, j'ai fait fermer la page facebook d'un candidat  la prsidentielle qui pue la haine... 
> Compte anonyme pour le coup... Hier soir, je me baladais sur la page d'Henri de Lesquen, candidat aux ides nausabondes que vous avez dj probablement vues en ligne. J'ai dcid de signaler une bonne dizaine de ses photos/citations  facebook. La majorit d'entre elles n'a pas retenu l'attention du service (propos sur les races, les "ngres"...etc), mais une en particulier (qui visait la communaut juive) a t prise en compte. Quand j'ai reu les retours de facebook, la page avait t supprime. Je me suis dit que c'tait peut-tre un "filtre" m'empchant d'y accder aprs avoir signal.
> Je viens de regarder le compte twitter d'Henri De Lesquen, et il confirme que sa page a t supprime, accuse le CRIF et continue d'pancher sa haine de "cosmopolitisme"...
> Henri, si tu me lis, c'tait pas le CRIF, c'tait moi. Je ne suis ni juif, ni noir, ni arabe, ni musulman, ni vraiment catholique d'ailleurs. Je suis un "franais de souche" qui pense que tes ides nausabondes vieilles de 200 ans n'ont pas leur place en 2016.
> En attendant, je suis en train d'plucher ton compte twitter pour lui faire subir le mme sort.

----------


## ddoumeche

Par contre, que l'on censure quelqu'un mme pour des opinions politiques dissidente, je ne supporte pas.
C'est le dbut du sovitisme bien-pensant.

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre, que l'on censure quelqu'un mme pour des opinions politiques dissidente, je ne supporte pas.
> C'est le dbut du sovitisme bien-pensant.


Ce ne sont pas des opinions politiques dissidentes, mais des propos injurieux et racistes, interdits par la loi.

Ce qui me gne chez une bonne partie des membres du FN par exemple, ce n'est pas qu'ils soient soit disant contre l'UE et l'euro, que l'on pourrait considrer comme une opinion politique dissidente par rapport  l'opinion (re)prsente par la doxa, c'est les propos merdiques tenus contre certaines minorits. Ils sont libres de tenir ces propos chez eux, entre eux, maintenant quand c'est sur un mdia publique, et que les propos outrepassent ce qui est tolr par la loi, bah faut pas s'tonner de se faire fermer le clapet.

Surtout qu'au final, juste sa page Facebook de supprime, il s'en sort bien, perso je l'aurai laiss active pour le laisser accumuler les propos borderline, jusqu' ce qu'il franchisse la limite et qu'on puisse l'attaquer en justice.  ::aie:: 


D'ailleurs a le fait bien chier ces lois, il en parle dans son programme :




> Je souhaite restaurer la libert dexpression en abrogeant le dispositif criminel et arbitraire que reprsente la lgislation antiraciste. Le simple fait dvoquer les diffrences raciales ou de critiquer la religion de la Choah ne doit plus constituer une infraction pnale.

----------


## Grogro

Effet Streisand oblige, on donne ainsi  cet individu bien plus d'importance qu'il n'en a. L'extrme droite institutionnelle le rejette, il n'a plus rien  voir avec la "Nouvelle Droite" depuis une trentaine d'annes, il semble galement de plus en plus loign de la fondation Polmia. Il est encore proche de radio courtoisie (pour combien de temps ?). Cette droite l ne veut plus entendre parler de libralisme, et si elle est ouvertement identitaire ou ethno-diffrentialiste, mme Le Gallou ne semble plus vouloir entendre parler de races. C'est dire  quel point Lesquen est isol, et a ne risque pas de s'arranger entre lui et le FN vu sa haine de MLP et de Philippot ("lupanar pdrastique"  ::aie:: ). 

Ah oui un type pareil, il dtonne. On a l'impression d'avoir affaire  un bon troll tellement la caricature est pousse. Un bon client pour faire le buzz. Sauf que ce faisant, on lui fait de la pub gratuitement. Et moi-mme, je ne peux pas m'empcher de ricaner et d'en parler.

----------


## Zirak

> Il est encore proche de radio courtoisie (pour combien de temps ?).


Bah c'est pas lui le patron ? Il me semble que c'est ce qui est dit dans la 1ere news de Mingolito.

Edit : oui si c'est bien a, extrait du wiki sur la radio :




> De novembre 1987 jusqu la fin de sa vie, Jean Ferr dirige la radio avec le titre de prsident du Comit ditorial et une pleine dlgation des prsidents successifs, Franois Pitti-Ferrandi, Pierre Dehaye et Christian Langlois. Chaque lundi soir, il y dirige lui-mme un Libre Journal, sans interruption jusquau 31 juillet 2006, date de sa dernire mission, *o il invite Henry de Lesquen et dsigne publiquement celui-ci comme son successeur*. Ce dernier, entr au conseil d'administration de l'association en 2005,* en devient vice-prsident le 12 juillet 2006, puis prsident le 13 janvier 2007*. Aprs une longue priode durant laquelle la lgalit du conseil d'administration est mise en cause devant la justice civile, l'association est brivement place sous administration judiciaire. Le 13 juillet 2007, le conseil d'administration et le prsident sont confirms

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce ne sont pas des opinions politiques dissidentes, mais des propos injurieux et racistes, interdits par la loi.
> 
> Ce qui me gne chez une bonne partie des membres du FN par exemple, ce n'est pas qu'ils soient soit disant contre l'UE et l'euro, que l'on pourrait considrer comme une opinion politique dissidente par rapport  l'opinion (re)prsente par la doxa, c'est les propos merdiques tenus contre certaines minorits. Ils sont libres de tenir ces propos chez eux, entre eux, maintenant quand c'est sur un mdia publique, et que les propos outrepassent ce qui est tolr par la loi, bah faut pas s'tonner de se faire fermer le clapet.
> 
> Surtout qu'au final, juste sa page Facebook de supprime, il s'en sort bien, perso je l'aurai laiss active pour le laisser accumuler les propos borderline, jusqu' ce qu'il franchisse la limite et qu'on puisse l'attaquer en justice. 
> 
> D'ailleurs a le fait bien chier ces lois, il en parle dans son programme :


Et bien tu as vu les propos en question ? j'imagine que non, et quand bien mme, tu te crois au dessus des lois et propre  te faire juge de presse toi mme ?
Etonnez-vous aprs que l'extrme droite et d'autres jugent que l'on doive vous priver, vous et l'autre petit trou du luc, de votre nationalit ou autre mesure de rtorsion.

----------


## Zirak

> Et bien tu as vu les propos en question ? j'imagine que non, et quand bien mme, tu te crois au dessus des lois et propre  te faire juge de presse toi mme ?


Nan mais ce n'est pas moi qui a signal sa page ou quoi que ce soit, je n'ai condamn personne  une quelconque sentence, c'est d'ailleurs bien pour a que j'ai prcis que personnellement, j'aurais laiss sa page jusqu' ce que la justice lui tombe dessus justement.

Aprs il s'agit la de Facebook, la page a t signale, et donc supprime car Facebook, ne veut justement pas avoir d'emmerde avec la loi, et prfre avoir un mcontent peut-tre puni injustement, que de ce taper une procdure judiciaire. Mais c'est Facebook qui est entirement responsable de la dcision qui a t prise.


Maintenant, faut aussi arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons, et appeler un chat un chat, ce genre de personne, ce ne sont pas des dissidents politiques, mais juste des gros racistes. Si sa page a t signale, ce n'est pas parce qu'il avait un programme libral hein... Maintenant qu'on soit d'accord avec les lois antiracistes ou pas, c'est une chose, on peut en discuter, mais tant qu'elles existent, elles doivent tre respectes, mme si je suis d'accord c'est  un juge que revient la dcision, au pire, Henry n'aura qu' recrer une page. 





> Etonnez-vous aprs que l'extrme droite et d'autres jugent que l'on doive vous priver, vous et l'autre petit trou du luc, de votre nationalit ou autre mesure de rtorsion.


Me priver de ma nationalit franaise pour quel motif stp ? Car je ne supporte pas les gens qui prnent la supriorit de l'homme blanc sur les autres ? Je vais directement aller chercher mon point Godwin, il faut faire quoi pour ne pas tre inquit par la perte de sa nationalit ? Que j'achte un exemplaire de Main Kampf ? 

Mais si c'est a la "vraie France" et les vrais Franais, d'tre comme ce Mr de Lesquen, ou comme ces gens d'extrme-droite, cela ne me drange pas le moins du monde d'tre apatride, le respect de mes valeurs a plus d'importance qu'une quelconque fiert nationaliste d'appartenance  un pays.

----------


## Marco46

En vido c'est quand mme mieux :





Et une analyse trs fine de Marine Le Pen :

----------


## MABROUKI

> Zirak
> Me priver de ma nationalit franaise pour quel motif stp ? Car je ne supporte pas les gens qui prnent la supriorit de l'homme blanc sur les autres ? Je vais directement aller chercher mon point Godwin, il faut faire quoi pour ne pas tre inquit par la perte de sa nationalit ? Que j'achte un exemplaire de Main Kampf ? 
> 
>  Mais si c'est a la "vraie France" et les vrais Franais, d'tre comme ce Mr de Lesquen, ou comme ces gens d'extrme-droite, cela ne me drange pas le moins du monde d'tre apatride


.
L'ennui avec le Vicomte Sire de Lesquin,c'est qu'il emploie des termes empruntes   une autre poque ,celles  des ci-devants  (retrait de citoyennete ,race )  qui ne veulent rien  dire pour un baron vicomte et duc  ou un member du tiers -etat...
La notion  de sujet (le moderne citoyen) comporte la notien de propriete et donc richesse : un roi ne saurait se defaire de ses sujets car il s'apppauvrirait de facto et enrichirait ses adversaires potentiels ,les autres souverains ...
Priver un sujet du titre de sujet est un non-sens .
*Le titre de sujet est irrvocable!!!*

La notion de lignee (race) progressive par alliance, ou par octroi parfois pour grands services, est galement vecue positivement et sanctifie par des titres  .
Etre degrade de statut de noble  roturier est un non-sens 
*Le lignage nobilaire  est  irrvocable..!!!* 

Les auditeurs ou soi-disant partisans majoritairement  roturiers  savent qu'il est un vestige socioliogique  nobiliare  et doivent le considerer comme un divertissement !!!
L'autre jour sur RTBF (TV5 Monde) des nobles belges  (la belgique est un royaume) ,pratiquait  la drision salvatrice en s'adonnant  des prises  de vue  poil  dans un manoir belge aupres des portraits de leurs aieuls !!!

Ses gens,ainsi que le Roi de Belgique Baudouin Xieme ,ou la Reine Elisabeth  ont conscience nette qu'ils sont des vestiges d'une autre poque   et jouent parfaitement leur role de vestige vnrable en ne melant pas des basses querelles roturires !!!
Ce que  ne fait pas ce Sire  !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Nan mais ce n'est pas moi qui a signal sa page ou quoi que ce soit, je n'ai condamn personne  une quelconque sentence, c'est d'ailleurs bien pour a que j'ai prcis que personnellement, j'aurais laiss sa page jusqu' ce que la justice lui tombe dessus justement.
> 
> Aprs il s'agit la de Facebook, la page a t signale, et donc supprime car Facebook, ne veut justement pas avoir d'emmerde avec la loi, et prfre avoir un mcontent peut-tre puni injustement, que de ce taper une procdure judiciaire. Mais c'est Facebook qui est entirement responsable de la dcision qui a t prise.
> 
> Maintenant, faut aussi arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons, et appeler un chat un chat, ce genre de personne, ce ne sont pas des dissidents politiques, mais juste des gros racistes. Si sa page a t signale, ce n'est pas parce qu'il avait un programme libral hein... Maintenant qu'on soit d'accord avec les lois antiracistes ou pas, c'est une chose, on peut en discuter, mais tant qu'elles existent, elles doivent tre respectes, mme si je suis d'accord c'est  un juge que revient la dcision, au pire, Henry n'aura qu' recrer une page.


Et oui, ce monsieur est un gros raciste, personne n'en doute. Mais il aurait moins de droit  la libert d'expression que vous ? Bref votre solution c'est la censure. Et oui on peut-tre, dissident politique et raciste ce n'est pas antagoniste. 
Aprs il faudrait peut-tre arrter de monter sur ces grands chevaux et jouer les Yannick Noah.

----------


## Mdinoc

@ddoumeche: En d'autres termes, "Si on brle _Mein Kampf_, c'est la porte ouverte  brler tous les livres"?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En d'autres termes, "Si on brle _Mein Kampf_, c'est la porte ouverte  brler tous les livres"?


Tout  fait !

----------


## Glutinus

On peut dire qu'on a atteint le point Godwin ?  ::): 

Apart, on peut considerer peut-tre la techno comme une "musique de ngre", si on se focalise sur le trio de Detroit Juan Atkins, Kevin Saunderson et Derrick May.

Donc c'est bon, autant interdire aussi les artistes de musique lectronique, et exeunt Daft Punk et David Guetta  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Mais il aurait moins de droit  la libert d'expression que vous ?


Encore une fois, si on est contre les lois anti-racistes qui concerne la libert d'expression, on peut en discuter, mais tant qu'il y a des lois, on est libre "de dire ce que l'on veut" tant qu'on reste dans le cadre de ces lois, ce n'est pas une libert d'expression  100%, on est d'accord, mais la censure faite par ces lois, est la mme pour tout le monde.

Aprs oui, cela drange plus ceux qui veulent exprimer leurs ides qui sont actuellement "hors-la-loi", ils peuvent se battre pour faire enlever ces lois, mais ils n'ont pas  les enfreindre car ils les trouvent injuste, sinon chacun fait ce qui lui plait.

----------


## ddoumeche

> @ddoumeche: En d'autres termes, "Si on brle _Mein Kampf_, c'est la porte ouverte  brler tous les livres"?


Tout  fait. D'ailleurs je vous rappelle que Mein Kampf a t publi en France dans les annes 30 par un diteur - dont j'ai malheureusement oubli le nom - et qui souhaitait avertir du danger nazi. Il n'a pas eu les droits pour cela de la part de ce parti "rvolutionnaire", donc nul doute qu'aujourd'hui un tribunal franais le condamnerait.
Mais l'avertissement a t bien entendu ailleurs. 

Doit-on interdire les oeuvres de David Ben Gourion parce qu'il disait ouvertement qu'il voulait dtruire le Liban ?
Doit-on interdire les mmoires de De Gaulle parce que les idoltres de la secte de David Ben Gourion le disent antismites (ce qui sans doute vrai car De Gaulle aimait l'Action Franaise, mais totalement stupide quand  l'analyse : il a dcret un embargo pour punir Isral d'avoir dclench la guerre de 1967). Enfin on sait bien que les idoltres ne sont pas avares de stupidits. 

Va't-on interdire de publier Bernard Lugan parce qu'il montre que la traitre ngrire fut principalement l'oeuvre de l'Afrique elle-mme ?
Va t'on interdire de publier les oeuvres de monsieur Richard Perle, un propagandiste de la PNAC, et de sa mouvance imprialiste ?

Doit-on interdire les oeuvres d'Aleksandr Dugin, le pape moderne de l'Eurasianisme, un mouvement politique pour une Russie plus forte (et plus grande) ? 

Bref, veut-on vivre dans un monde aseptis rgit par la gestapo de la pense ? Si vous voulez cela, alors interrogez-vous pour savoir si vous n'tes un totalitariste ou un mou, dsirant une socit identique aux dictatures arabes, de robots incapables d'innovation ou de rflexion, et mme de se dfendre elle-mme. Si vous rpondez affirmativement  cette question, vous serez sans doute balay par l'Histoire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Encore une fois, si on est contre les lois anti-racistes qui concerne la libert d'expression, on peut en discuter, mais tant qu'il y a des lois, on est libre "de dire ce que l'on veut" tant qu'on reste dans le cadre de ces lois, ce n'est pas une libert d'expression  100%, on est d'accord, mais la censure faite par ces lois, est la mme pour tout le monde.
> 
> Aprs oui, cela drange plus ceux qui veulent exprimer leurs ides qui sont actuellement "hors-la-loi", ils peuvent se battre pour faire enlever ces lois, mais ils n'ont pas  les enfreindre car ils les trouvent injuste, sinon chacun fait ce qui lui plait.


Oui c'est le rgime d'occupation. Ne t'inquites pas, comme l'ont montr les dictature arabes, ils existe de multiples moyens de dire ce que l'on veut dire.

----------


## psychadelic

Moi, ce qui m'tonne, c'est que ce type ait pu dcrocher son diplme de l'ENA.

Il est clairement contre la dmocratie.
En tous cas, ce n'est pas  l'honneur d'une telle cole (l'ENA).

----------


## Mingolito

Excuse-moi mais a sera pas le premier gros connard  sortir de l'ENA, je dirais mme plus pour moi c'est carrment un nid.

----------


## Grogro

> Et oui, ce monsieur est un gros raciste, personne n'en doute. Mais il aurait moins de droit  la libert d'expression que vous ? Bref votre solution c'est la censure. Et oui on peut-tre, dissident politique et raciste ce n'est pas antagoniste. 
> Aprs il faudrait peut-tre arrter de monter sur ces grands chevaux et jouer les Yannick Noah.


Tout  fait. Je suis partisan d'une libert d'expression quasiment sans limites (modulo appels au meurtre, au viol, etc.). Je rejette les conceptions franaises (certains thmes sont tabous, il est interdit d'en dbattre)  et anglo-saxonnes (le droit  ne pas tre offens) du politiquement correct. Inviter les ngationnistes  la Faurisson dbattre  la tlvision, et les ridiculiser point par point me parait de salubrit publique par exemple. On est contre-productifs en les frappant de tabou. Une libert d'expression que j'aimerais quasiment sans limite sur le fond, mais pas ncessairement sur la forme. Il me parait crucial d'apprendre  reconnaitre les propos manipulatoires ds le lyce, et de savoir les rejeter. Rapprendre l'art de la rhtorique. Que ce soit videmment dans la politique comme dans la publicit. Chose qui ne sera jamais faites, car vous en concevez aisment la dangerosit envers la classe jacassante. Si vous connaissez le blog de l'Odieux Connard, il ne dit pas autre chose dans ses planches.

Ma rfrence en la matire : https://www.cairn.info/publications-...lippe--917.htm

Et particulirement ce livre : http://www.editionsladecouverte.fr/c...707144195.html




> Apart, on peut considerer peut-tre la techno comme une "musique de ngre", si on se focalise sur le trio de Detroit Juan Atkins, Kevin Saunderson et Derrick May.


Ok c'est pas le sujet, mais tu nous balance quelques sons reprsentatifs ? Aprs tout, on peut bien rpliquer  la btise d'un aristo fin de race par la musique.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Va't-on interdire de publier Bernard Lugan parce qu'il montre que la traitre ngrire fut principalement l'oeuvre de l'Afrique elle-mme ?


C'est un bon lui, c'est un peu comme si on disait que les dlocalisations taient l'oeuvre de la Chine elle mme  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un bon lui, c'est un peu comme si on disait que les dlocalisations taient l'oeuvre de la Chine elle mme


Mais cela n'a aucun rapport ni sur la forme ni le fond...  enfin ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est doit-on le censurer en France ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais cela n'a aucun rapport ni sur la forme ni le fond...  enfin ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est doit-on le censurer en France ?


Oui, car ses propos sont illgaux.

Non, car c'est un peu le vieux tonton raciste qu'on invite toujours aux runions de familles, mais qu'on coute plus car il est prim. Il fait de la provoc pour qu'on s'intresse  lui, et la meilleure rponse est probablement une petite tape sur le dos accompagne d'un "mais oui tonton, tiens, viens reprendre un verre".

----------


## Grogro

Du point de vue moral, ses propos sont condamnables, il n'est mme pas besoin de se poser la question.

Du point de vue lgal, c'est une toute autre histoire. Est-ce que diaboliser la "musique ngre" ou croire en une hirarchie des races est condamnable ? C'est borderline, les deux pieds pile poil sur la ligne rouge, devant un tribunal c'est la jurisprudence qui joue.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais cela n'a aucun rapport ni sur la forme ni le fond...  enfin ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est doit-on le censurer en France ?


Censurer Lesquen parce qu'il dit des choses du type "le racisme est une opinion", oui car ce n'est pas une opinion, ou alors on considre que l'appel au meurtre c'est aussi une opinion. Pour moi c'est du pareil au mme.

En revanche pour ce qui a trait  l'histoire je suis plutt d'accord avec toi, on devrait pas pouvoir tre poursuivi, a doit se jouer entre professionnels de l'histoire, c'est donner des armes juridiques  des gouvernements trop autoritaires pour rcrire l'histoire. L'histoire c'est le boulot des historiens, pas des politiques.

Voil c'est mon point de vue, c'est pas celui de la loi actuellement.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Censurer Lesquen parce qu'il dit des choses du type "le racisme est une opinion", oui car ce n'est pas une opinion, ou alors on considre que l'appel au meurtre c'est aussi une opinion. Pour moi c'est du pareil au mme.


L'appel au meurtre n'est pas une opinion, mais l'envie de meurtre en est une.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Censurer Lesquen parce qu'il dit des choses du type "le racisme est une opinion", oui car ce n'est pas une opinion, ou alors on considre que l'appel au meurtre c'est aussi une opinion. Pour moi c'est du pareil au mme.
> 
> En revanche pour ce qui a trait  l'histoire je suis plutt d'accord avec toi, on devrait pas pouvoir tre poursuivi, a doit se jouer entre professionnels de l'histoire, c'est donner des armes juridiques  des gouvernements trop autoritaires pour rcrire l'histoire. L'histoire c'est le boulot des historiens, pas des politiques.
> 
> Voil c'est mon point de vue, c'est pas celui de la loi actuellement.


Mais bien sur oui : l'antismitisme et le racisme sont des opinions partages par 30% des franais : donc tu vas envoyer 30% des franais dans des camps de travail en Corrze pour la repeupler & les punir d'avoir de mauvaises penses ? Ou soutenir l'immigration massive en France pour les mmes motifs ? A moins que ce ne soit invers, tu ne soutiennes l'migration massive par simple suivisme de la trs sainte doctrine du Marxisme Culturel et t'estime choqu de ce que le FN monte dans les sondages en retour.

Le racisme actuellement n'implique pas la dchance de droits ni la dportation, mme les durs du FN n'y croient pas...


Si l'tat est maitre de la vrit historique, alors les criminels d'tat pourront masquer leurs crimes par le tabou. Et il se sera pas autoris de discuter de certaines parties de l'histoire, que ce soit  charge ou  dcharge.
Ce qui permettrait en France de continuer  cacher certaines choses comme les massacres en venden (guerre de Vende), les guerres de pillage de la Belgique, etc
Aux tats-unis, pendant la grande dpression, 8 millions de personnes ont disparues des statistiques (mortes de faim selon l'auteur russe Boris Borisov, qui a t banni de wikipdia pour ce crime de lse majest contre ce grand havre de la dmocratie qu'est la Grande Rpublique Bananire des Usas): pendant la guerre froide, les russes soviets avaient la politesse de ne pas parler de cela, et les amricains imprialistes avaient celle de ne parler des famines dans l'ex-urss dans les annes 30.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais bien sur oui : l'antismitisme et le racisme sont des opinions partages par 30% des franais : donc tu vas envoyer 30% des franais dans des camps de travail en Corrze pour la repeupler & les punir d'avoir de mauvaises penses ? Ou soutenir l'immigration massive en France pour les mmes motifs ? A moins que ce ne soit invers, tu ne soutiennes l'migration massive par simple suivisme de la trs sainte doctrine du Marxisme Culturel et t'estime choqu de ce que le FN monte dans les sondages en retour.


Jusqu' preuve du contraire, aucune loi ne permet de te punir pour ce que tu penses. a n'aurait d'ailleurs aucun sens puisqu'il est impossible pour tout un chacun d'aller "lire les penses". Ce qui est punissable c'est l'usage de la parole publique et concernant l'antismitisme et le racisme, s'il est besoin de faire une diffrence, c'est parfaitement normal puisqu'il s'agit d'appels  la haine remettant en cause la paix de la socit (si on veut "amoraliser" ces lois).




> Le racisme actuellement n'implique pas la dchance de droits ni la dportation, mme les durs du FN n'y croient pas...
> 
> Si l'tat est maitre de la vrit historique, alors les criminels d'tat pourront masquer leurs crimes par le tabou. Et il se sera pas autoris de discuter de certaines parties de l'histoire, que ce soit  charge ou  dcharge.
> Ce qui permettrait en France de continuer  cacher certaines choses comme les massacres en venden (guerre de Vende), les guerres de pillage de la Belgique, etc
> 
> Aux tats-unis, pendant la grande dpression, 8 millions de personnes ont disparues des statistiques (mortes de faim selon l'auteur russe Boris Borisov, qui a t banni de wikipdia pour ce crime de lse majest contre ce grand havre de la dmocratie qu'est la Grande Rpublique Bananire des Usas): pendant la guerre froide, les russes soviets avaient la politesse de ne pas parler de cela, et les amricains imprialistes avaient celle de ne parler des famines dans l'ex-urss dans les annes 30.


C'est la nouvelle marotte de la droite franaise la Vende ? Aprs le Front Populaire responsable de la dfaite de 40 on nous cache les massacres de la rvolution c'est a l'ide ?

----------


## Zirak

> C'est la nouvelle marotte de la droite franaise la Vende ? Aprs le Front Populaire responsable de la dfaite de 40 on nous cache les massacres de la rvolution c'est a l'ide ?


C'est pas la marotte de droite, c'est la marotte des anti-rpublicains, et c'est tellement bien cach, qu'il y a mme un page Wikipdia relativement consquente, ainsi que je ne sais pas combien de sites qui en parlent.


Surtout que je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un gnocide ? La "Rpublique" n'a pas dcid un jour de tuer tous les vendens pour une raison X ou Y. Les vendens se sont soulevs, on peut limite mme plus parler de guerre civile que de gnocide, a a dur 3 ans pendant lesquels les vendens ont en plus gagner la plupart des batailles (tu parles d'un massacre...) et il y a limite eu autant de pertes des deux cts.

Mais ce n'est pas un gnocide, les "bleus" ne se battaient que contre les "blancs" qui s'taient soulevs, il n'y avait pas massacre systmatique de tous les vendens (mme si je me doute bien qu'on droit trouver des "tmoignages" parlant de femmes ou d'enfants tus par quelques troupes plus ou moins zles comme dans toutes les guerres).

C'est comme si pendant Mai 68, les flics avaient tus des manifestants, et qu'on appelle a un gnocide... C'est compltement ridicule, mais bon, a fait tellement bien de crier aux "complots" de la Rpublique.

----------


## ddoumeche

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre... les rvisionnistes sortent du bois.

Quand un ministre du gouvernement parle de gnocide, en loccurrence Luc Ferry, sans avoir t dsavou, c'est que la chose est implicitement reconnue. Et si, la rpublique a dcid de tuer femmes et enfants pour faire un exemple.
L'adoption du kilogramme (qui aurait sans doute eu lieu) et l'enrichissement d'une minorit de notables contre l'opinion d'une majorit de franais, valaient elles 117,000 500,000 morts (il faut compter toutes les guerres rvolutionnaires) ?

Mais aprs tout, la gauche n'est pas  cela prt et remettra le couvert en 1870 : 22,000 morts lors de la commune grce  monsieur Adolphe Thiers. Mais elle a la conscience propre car c'est le parti de petits saints (inculpabillit). 
Pour paraphraser le plus grand homme du XXeme sicle, ce ne serait pour elle qu'une statistique.
Non pas que je veuille absoudre son jumeau de l'hmyclique.

----------


## ddoumeche

Dans une session du snat de 2012, une proposition de loi pour abolir les dcrets d extermination qui sont toujours en vigueur (et consultables en ligne) :

https://www.senat.fr/leg/ppl11-426.html

----------


## Marco46

Et c'est les mmes boulets qui viennent nous les briser avec l'autoflagellation de la France (je sais plus le terme exact) sur la colonisation etc ... qui mettrait en pril la grandeur de la France.

Quelle bande de tars !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et c'est les mmes boulets qui viennent nous les briser avec l'autoflagellation de la France (je sais plus le terme exact) sur la colonisation etc ... qui mettrait en pril la grandeur de la France.
> 
> Quelle bande de tars !


Vous avez raison de changer de sujet, la pente est glissante.

----------


## Marco46

Quel changement de sujet ? Quelle pente ? Je constate seulement que les gens qui se plaignent de la repentance de l'tat sur la colonisation (par exemple) viennent demander pour les chouans ce qu'ils refusent aux autres. O est la cohrence ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel changement de sujet ? Quelle pente ? Je constate seulement que les gens qui se plaignent de la repentance de l'tat sur la colonisation (par exemple) viennent demander pour les chouans ce qu'ils refusent aux autres. O est la cohrence ?


Tu ne vois pas comme une diffrence entre les guerres de Vende et celles d'indpendances ?

----------


## Marco46

> Tu ne vois pas comme une diffrence entre les guerres de Vende et celles d'indpendances ?


a dpend de quel point de vue. C'est une guerre avec des morts quoi ... C'est a le vrai truc horrible. C'est moins horrible quand l'arme franaise va tuer des bougnoules plutt que des vendens c'est a l'ide ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est moins horrible quand l'arme franaise va tuer des bougnoules plutt que des vendens c'est a l'ide ?


Rhooo ! L'autre ! Tout de suite tu imagines un cot raciste ... Franchement. Dj, je te ferais remarquer que j'ai parl DES guerres d'indpendance, ce qui inclus l'Indochine, pour laquelle il n'est pas question de "bougnoules" ! 
Ensuite, c'tait le "type" de guerre dont il tait question. 

Mme si je suis d'accord que ce sont toujours des guerres horribles avec plein de morts (de tous les cots), civils et militaires, toutes les guerres ne sont pas du mme type. La guerre de Vende est une guerre civile, la guerre d'Algrie une guerre d'indpendance.
a ne veut pas dire qu'il y en a une mieux ou pire qu'une autre, que l'une se justifie plus que l'autre. Ce n'est simplement pas la mme chose. C'est tout. 

Les guerres de Vende concernait directement la Rpublique, et donc il serait normal que la Rpublique s'excuse auprs des Vendens pour les exactions commises, puisque c'est elle qui est  l'origine et  la conclusion.
Par contre, les guerres d'indpendances ne concernent pas rellement la Rpublique, puisque la colonisation a eu lieu avant la Rvolution.

----------


## Zirak

> Les guerres de Vende concernait directement la Rpublique, et donc il serait normal que la Rpublique s'excuse auprs des Vendens pour les exactions commises, *puisque c'est elle qui est  l'origine et  la conclusion*.


Ou pas.

La Rpublique a dcrt des trucs, les Vendens n'taient pas d'accord et se sont soulevs, ce n'est pas la Rpublique qui a dclench cette guerre civile, enfin du moins, ce n'est pas elle qui a pris les armes en premier.

Les gars ont voulu faire la rvolution pour une cause, ils ont gagn pas mal de batailles, puis ils ont fini par perdre. Quand tu prends les armes, il faut tre conscient que tu ne vas pas forcment gagner, et qu'il y aura forcment des pertes.

Donc oui, il y a eu des exactions commises, comme dans toutes les guerres, et non, je ne vois pas pourquoi la Rpublique actuelle devrait s'excuser ou quoi que ce soit, pour un truc qui a 200 ans, ou alors, comme dit Marco, on doit continuer de s'excuser pour l'esclavage et tout le reste ?

----------


## Marco46

> Donc oui, il y a eu des exactions commises, comme dans toutes les guerres, et non, je ne vois pas pourquoi la Rpublique actuelle devrait s'excuser ou quoi que ce soit, pour un truc qui a 200 ans, ou alors, comme dit Marco, on doit continuer de s'excuser pour l'esclavage et tout le reste ?


C'est pas ce que j'ai dit.

J'ai fait remarquer que souvent les gens qui fustigent le sentiment de repentance sont les mmes qui nous expliquent que la rpublique ne s'est jamais excuse pour les guerres de Vende.

J'ai pas dit que c'tait bien ou mal que l'tat se repente de telle ou telle guerre. Je pointe juste une (des nombreuses) contradiction(s) de la droite nationaliste franaise.




> La guerre de Vende est une guerre civile, la guerre d'Algrie une guerre d'indpendance.


Tu sais pour les militaires et les politiciens qui leurs donnaient les ordres, l'Algrie tait un dpartement franais. Il n'y avait donc de leur point de vue aucune diffrence de fond, strictement aucune, entre les soulvements vendens et algriens.

----------


## Grogro

> Quel changement de sujet ? Quelle pente ? Je constate seulement que les gens qui se plaignent de la repentance de l'tat sur la colonisation (par exemple) viennent demander pour les chouans ce qu'ils refusent aux autres. O est la cohrence ?


Comptition dans la victimisation, un peu comme la mcanique qui a pouss un Dieudonn dans la haine antismite aprs les refus de financements pour son projet de documentaire sur la traite des noirs (son ambition tait de produire l'quivalent du film "Shoah" de Lanzmann). C'est une application du principe mimtique cher  Ren Girard. Il en va de mme avec la dialectique de l'identit, invente par la gche des annes 1980 et glorifie tant que l'homme blanc europen, forcment coupable de tous les maux de la Terre depuis la prhistoire, ne cherche pas  la rcuprer. Les "antiracistes" et les "identitaires" ne sont, somme toute, que des images-miroirs. 

C'est aussi en vertu du principe mimtique que les cathos intgristes ont forg les concepts de cathophobie et de christianophobie, par calque sur le totem des communautaristes de tout poil, l'islamophobie tant fantasme (concept qui fut invent, rappelons-le, par les ayatollah iraniens pour discrditer toute critique de la religion).

Maintenant, que la rpublique reconnaisse officiellement le gnocide venden, comme on a assum la complicit du rgime de Vichy dans la Shoah, comme on a reconnu l'esclavage comme un crime contre l'humanit, cela semble la moindre des choses. Le refuser alors qu'on a fait de la repentance (d'une partie, de deux pour tre exact) des crimes de la colonisation une religion d'tat n'est pas la meilleure des approche et porte en germe un risque de monte aux extrmes indniable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> ...
> Les guerres de Vende concernait directement la Rpublique, et donc il serait normal que la Rpublique s'excuse auprs des Vendens pour les exactions commises, puisque c'est elle qui est  l'origine et  la conclusion.
> Par contre, les guerres d'indpendances ne concernent pas rellement la Rpublique, puisque la colonisation a eu lieu avant la Rvolution.


Tout a fait d'accord. La position de la Rpublique et de ses sides est d'autant plus honteuse qu'on va tresser des lauriers  un Giap et normaliser nos relations avec la Vietnam, ou faire acte de repentance en Algrie  chaque lection, mais qu'on continue a nier ses responsabilits vis  vis de la Vende.

C'est l qu'on voit le caractre inique de certains.
Pays des droits de l'homme, mon cul.




> Comptition dans la victimisation, un peu comme la mcanique qui a pouss un Dieudonn dans la haine antismite aprs les refus de financements pour son projet de documentaire sur la traite des noirs (son ambition tait de produire l'quivalent du film "Shoah" de Lanzmann). C'est une application du principe mimtique cher  Ren Girard. Il en va de mme avec la dialectique de l'identit, invente par la gche des annes 1980 et glorifie tant que l'homme blanc europen, forcment coupable de tous les maux de la Terre depuis la prhistoire, ne cherche pas  la rcuprer. Les "antiracistes" et les "identitaires" ne sont, somme toute, que des images-miroirs. 
> 
> C'est aussi en vertu du principe mimtique que les cathos intgristes ont forg les concepts de cathophobie et de christianophobie, par calque sur le totem des communautaristes de tout poil, l'islamophobie tant fantasme (concept qui fut invent, rappelons-le, par les ayatollah iraniens pour discrditer toute critique de la religion).
> 
> Maintenant, que la rpublique reconnaisse officiellement le gnocide venden, comme on a assum la complicit du rgime de Vichy dans la Shoah, comme on a reconnu l'esclavage comme un crime contre l'humanit, cela semble la moindre des choses. Le refuser alors qu'on a fait de la repentance (d'une partie) des crimes de la colonisation une religion d'tat n'est pas la meilleure des approche et porte en germe un risque de monte aux extrmes indniable.


Il est facile de parler de comptition dans la victimisation, c'est limite obscne. 
Il faudrait dj que le systme reconnaisse ses responsabilits, c'est  dire le tord fait aux victimes. Et arrter de dire que ce sujet est port par des cathos intgristes, surtout quand on se fait le complice objectif de criminels : c'est la convention qui a dclar la guerre  l'Autriche pour des basses raisons politique et c'est contre la leve en masse que les vendens se rvoltent.

Et l'homme  l'origine de la polmique, Reinald Secher n'a rien d'un intgriste.

----------


## Mdinoc

Il y a quand mme une diffrence critique entre la Vende et l'Algrie: En Vende, le gouvernement Franais a gagn. L'histoire est crite par les vainqueurs...

----------


## ddoumeche

L'histoire, et surtout l'enseignement de l'histoire, a toujours t l'otage des diffrents pouvoirs en place. Ce qui est d'ailleurs invitable,  moins de supprimer carrment la matire, ou de recourir  des ruses byzantines qui m'chappent. Et ce parce que l'histoire a toujours un biais politique.

Aujourd'hui, la situation est particulirement critique quand on voit qu'on tudie mme plus Napolon, et que la chronologie passe pour une notion archaque. C'est la mthode globale applique  l'histoire de France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Par rapport  tout ce qui est fait dans la repentance, je prfre de loin l'attitude d'Obama au Japon,  Hiroshima qui ne s'excuse pas au nom des USA ! 
Je ne vois pas en quoi on devrait s'excuser pour la guerre d'Algrie ou  l'esclavage. Dans ce cas, attendons que les Italiens s'excusent auprs de tous les pays que Csar  conquis, aprs on en reparlera...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> L'histoire, et surtout l'enseignement de l'histoire, a toujours t l'otage des diffrents pouvoirs en place. Ce qui est d'ailleurs invitable,  moins de supprimer carrment la matire, ou de recourir  des ruses byzantines qui m'chappent. Et ce parce que l'histoire a toujours un biais politique.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, la situation est particulirement critique quand on voit qu'on tudie mme plus Napolon, et que la chronologie passe pour une notion archaque. C'est la mthode globale applique  l'histoire de France.


Attention  bien faire la diffrence entre l'histoire enseigne jusqu'au BAC qui relve des programmes de l'tat qui fait une slection dans l'histoire rdige par les universitaires et l'histoire que l'on apprend  l'universit qui relve des historiens eux-mmes.

J'ai toujours t tonn de ne pas entendre parler de la commune durant toute la scolarit.

----------


## Mdinoc

Euh, vous avez fait vos classes quand exactement?

J'ai eu mon bac S en 2001, et je me souviens que la Commune, Thiers etc. ont eu leur place dans mes cours d'histoire de je ne sais plus quelle anne... Je ne dis pas une _grosse_ place, mais ce fut mentionn...

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai eu mon bac S en 2001, et je me souviens que la Commune, Thiers etc. ont eu leur place dans mes cours d'histoire de je ne sais plus quelle anne... Je ne dis pas une _grosse_ place, mais ce fut mentionn...


Idem, avec mention pour la Terreur (avec une majuscule pour pas qu'on se trompe).
Bac S en 2003 c'tait toujours l tout a.

----------


## Mdinoc

D'abord la Terreur, puis la Grande Terreur (celle de Robespierre), etc.

----------


## Marco46

J'ai pass mon bac en 1999 j'ai jamais entendu parler de la commune de Paris de toute ma scolarit. J'ai dcouvert a en 1re anne de fac d'histoire.

----------


## Hizin

Commune, multiples rvolutions (sans entrer dans le dtail), Terreur... au collge et au lyce.
J'ai eu mon bac en 2006-2007 (dans ces eaux-l).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Marco46
> J'ai pass mon bac en 1999 j'ai jamais entendu parler de la commune de Paris de toute ma scolarit. J'ai dcouvert a en 1re anne de fac d'histoire.


Le cours d'histoire fout le camp ....!!!
Les revoltes sanglantes dites des Communes des Parisiens sont nombreuses 
1830 :1ere sous la Restauration Monarchique en  1848 dite des "3 glorieuses " et abdication de Charles 10 qui fuit...!!!
Louis-Philippe Ier est proclam  roi des Franais  et non plus  roi de France !!!
1848:Fusillade de communards Parisiens et Abdication de Louis-Philippe ...Fin de la Restauration ..!!!
la Seconde Rpublique est proclame par Alphonse de Lamartine, entour des rvolutionnaires parisiens. 
1871: une enieme emeute parisienne est declenche contre l'Empereur ,symbole de la dfaite qui abdique ...
Le gvt de defense nationale improvise  signe l'armistice de la guerre de  1871 (contre les Allemands conduit par Bismarck ),mais les parisiens considerent ce gvt comme un traitre qui a vendu le pays aux Allemands ...
Les bons Communards refusent l'armistice  !!!
Paris est assieg par les Prussiens durant tout l'hiver de 1871 et la famine provoque par le siege les decime et les oblige  se nourrir de rats  ...

Vive les Communards de Paris qui ont pay cherement le jardin de la Republique qui n'as pas pouss gratuitement !!!

----------


## Grogro

> Paris est assieg par les Prussiens durant tout l'hiver de 1871 et la famine provoque par le siege les decime et les oblige  se nourrir de rats  ...


Et accessoirement  dvorer les animaux du zoo de Vincennes. 

A mon poque (lyce au dbut des annes 2000, juste aprs la rforme du lyce du pitre Claude Allgre, le prcdent grand massacre du lyce avant celui de Chatel & Darcos), la Commune de Paris tait un encadr sur un bout de page du bouquin d'histoire (livre d'une remarquable indigence, a va de soi, enseigner l'historie c'est trop dangereux, des fois qu'on en ferait des citoyens mr et non des consommateurs infantiles). Quelques mots, une ou deux photos d'archive, et basta. Expdi par dessus la jambe, comme tout le reste du programme par ailleurs. Programme de premire, rien dans les classes prcdentes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Zirak
> Mais ce n'est pas un gnocide, les "bleus" ne se battaient que contre les "blancs" qui s'taient soulevs, il n'y avait pas massacre systmatique de tous les vendens (mme si je me doute bien qu'on droit trouver des "tmoignages" parlant de femmes ou d'enfants tus par quelques troupes plus ou moins zles comme dans toutes les guerres).


Les "bleus" ,c..d les commissaires aths de la Republique se battaient contre une contre-revolution royaliste dont les malheureux partisans (chouans et vendeens ) etaient pour la plupart des paysans croyants et ignorants et des cures  !!!
On imagine l'atrocit des combats    base idologique  :aths contre  catholiques !!!

Les commissaires de la Republiques mandates par le Conseil Revolutionnaire ,veritables commissaires politiques  secondaient les militaires   la tete des troupes ,et nbre de generaux de la republique ont ete guillotines sur simple suspicion de tiedeur dans le rapport du Commissaire !!!
La chasse  l'homme a caracterise les guerres contre les vendeens et chouans !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

C'est tout  fait faux, les vendens ne se battent pas pour leur foi catholique ou protestante (d'ailleurs 90% du pays est catholique), mais contre la leve en masse.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Ce qui est faux,c'est la "version orthodoxe"  des historiens de la Republique que tu veux accrditer !!!

Voici des extraits de Wiki ,article Chouannerie:
 "La Chouannerie fut une guerre civile qui opposa rpublicains et royalistes dans l'Ouest de la France, en Bretagne, dans le Maine, l'Anjou et la Normandie, lors de la Rvolution franaise. Elle fut troitement lie  la guerre de Vende qui se droula sur la rive gauche de la Loire, l'ensemble de ces deux conflits tant parfois connu sous le nom de  Guerres de l'Ouest ".

Emouvante Supplique des Chouans-Vendeens :
 Nous ne sommes point arms pour nous entre-dtruire les uns les autres, mais bien pour rsister  l'oppression, et pour faire entendre nos justes plaintes qui, quoique vous en disiez, ont t souvent rejetes. Aujourd'hui que vous vous dites disposs  les couter et mme  les faire valoir, nous allons vous les retracer en peu de mots.
 cartez de nous le flau de la milice, et laissez aux campagnes des bras qui leur sont ncessaires. Vous nous parlez d'ennemis qui menacent nos foyers: c'est l que nous saurons les repousser, s'ils viennent nous attaquer; *c'est l que nous saurons dfendre contre eux et contre tous autres, nos femmes, nos enfants, nos bestiaux et nos rcoltes, ou prir avec eux*.
 Rendez  nos vux les plus ardents nos anciens pasteurs; ceux qui furent, dans tous les temps, nos bienfaiteurs et nos amis; qui, partageant nos peines et nos maux, nous aidaient  les supporter par de pieuses instructions et par leur exemple. *Rendez-nous avec eux le libre exercice d'une religion qui fut celle de nos pres et pour le maintien de laquelle nous saurons verser jusqu' la dernire goutte de notre sang*.
 Rendez  nos campagnes ceux de ces dignes pasteurs que vous retenez dans vos murs, et permettez  ceux qui se sont exils de revenir nous distribuer les consolations dont nous avons grand besoin; leur retour ramnera partout la paix, l'union, la concorde.
 Telles sont nos principales demandes. _Nous y joignons notre vu pour le rtablissement de la royaut, ne pouvant vivre sous un gouvernement rpublicain, qui ne prsente  nos esprits que des ides de division, de troubles et de guerres_. 

Massacre sans distinction de la Bataille du Mans & vire de Galerne:
Mais cerns par les troupes rpublicaines, affaiblis par les maladies, les Vendens et les derniers Chouans encore prsents sont crass  la bataille du Mans le 13 dcembre o 15 000 personnes sont massacres, les dernires troupes sont ananties le 23 dcembre  la bataille de Savenay. *Les prisonniers, hommes, femmes et enfants compris sont fusills ou envoys dans les prisons de Nantes*. *Environ 10 000 personnes y prissent de novembre 1793  fvrier 1794 par les pidmies, les fusillades ou les noyades. Au total 50 00030  70 00031 Vendens ont pri lors de la Vire de Galerne*.

Les Commissaires dguiss en executeurs de basse-oeuvres   :

Pour s'opposer au Chouans, les Rpublicains, commands par le gnral Jean Antoine Rossignol commandant en chef de l'arme des ctes de Brest, construisent des forts ou fortifient les bourgs  population patriote dfendues par des gardes territoriaux locaux. Selon la loi du 23 mars 1793, les insurgs capturs sont fusills ou guillotins dans les 24 heures. _Pour finir Rossignol cre des compagnies de Faux chouans, des brigands dguiss en Chouans ayant pour mission de commettre le plus de ravages possibles afin de discrditer la Chouannerie_

Sans Napoleon Bonaparte la guerre civile aurait perdur :

Par la suite, le Concordat de 1801 et le retour des prtres rfractaires permettent de dtacher la population, lasse de la guerre, des royalistes jusqu'en 181546.

Le grand  Prefet de Police Fouch au secours de l'histoire  :

La guerre reprend en mai 1803  la suite de la Troisime Coalition, Cadoudal dbarque  Dieppe le 21 aot 1803 et gagne Paris le 1er septembre. Avec quelques conjurs il tente de mettre au point un plan visant  enlever Bonaparte et  le livrer aux Britanniques. Il gagne  sa cause le gnral Jean-Charles Pichegru mais ne parvient pas  s'entendre avec le gnral breton et trs rpublicain Jean Victor Marie Moreau. Cependant trahi, Cadoudal est arrt par la police de Fouch le 9 mars 1804...
A moins de nier tous ces faits ,on ne peut que parler de populations "refractaires" immoles  la Republique Athe ...
Je ne saurais te rappeler que Liberte,Egalit ,Fraternit  fut au commencement Libert ,Egalit ou la Mort, ce qui etait un sacr devise  !!!

----------


## Zirak

> bonjour
> 
> Ce qui est faux,c'est la "version orthodoxe"  des historiens de la Republique que tu veux accrditer !!!
> 
> [snip]
> 
>  "cartez de nous le flau de la milice, et laissez aux campagnes des bras qui leur sont ncessaires. Vous nous parlez d'ennemis qui menacent nos foyers: c'est l que nous saurons les repousser, s'ils viennent nous attaquer; *c'est l que nous saurons dfendre contre eux et contre tous autres, nos femmes, nos enfants, nos bestiaux et nos rcoltes, ou prir avec eux*.
> 
> 
> Rendez  nos vux les plus ardents nos anciens pasteurs; ceux qui furent, dans tous les temps, nos bienfaiteurs et nos amis; qui, partageant nos peines et nos maux, nous aidaient  les supporter par de pieuses instructions et par leur exemple. *Rendez-nous avec eux le libre exercice d'une religion qui fut celle de nos pres et pour le maintien de laquelle nous saurons verser jusqu' la dernire goutte de notre sang*.


Ton propre extrait montre que ce qu'il dit est en partie vraie, puisque la phrase juste avant le premier passage que tu as mis en gras, fait bien allusion  la leve en masse. 

Ton 2me passage en gras, montrant lui, les revendications dont toi tu parles.


Moi ce qui me fait rire, c'est que si on compare cela  la situation actuelle :

A l'poque, la Rpublique lance une leve en masse, les vendens se soulvent, prennent les armes, se font massacrer, et il faudrait les canoniser et dire partout que c'tait un gnocide (d'ailleurs les vendens ayant gagner la plupart des batailles au dpart, tous les mecs que eux ont tu, a ne compte pas...).

Aujourd'hui, la Rpublique fait passer de force des choses avec le 49.3, une partie du peuple se soulve, fait des blocages, et se fait taper sur la gueule par les flics, mais la par contre, c'est des socialopes communistes d'enculs de la CGT qu'il faudrait limite guillotiner. 


Vous en avez pas marre de raconter de la merde  longueur de temps ? (Pas toi spcialement Mabrouki hein). En fait il suffit juste d'attendre qu'un flic tue un manifestant, et ca y est, les manifestants seront du "bon ct" ? xD 

Alors oui ,ce n'est pas vraiment comparable, car aujourd'hui la police ne massacre pas les manifestants (pas encore :p), mais c'est juste car l'poque a volu et qu'on est un poil plus civilis, les manifestants anti-49.3 se seraient fait excuter aussi,  sous Valls dans ces annnes l.

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour




> Zirac
> Ton propre extrait montre que ce qu'il dit est en partie vraie, puisque la phrase juste avant le premier passage que tu as mis en gras, fait bien allusion  la leve en masse.


Tu as raison ...
Seulement mon propos etait de montrer que la "verit" n'est ni noire ni blanche...
On a beau dire ,le fait est l:les populations de ces regions de l'Ouest etaient chez elles ,elles ne sont pas alles batailler en Auvergne ou dans les Vosges contre les "bleus" ...

La vrite est que ces gens sont morts pour la raison qu'ils voulaient conserver leur paroisses et leurs cures  ancestraux (en plus les chefs de paroisses etaient aussi des Receveurs d'impots aka de la Dime Royale ,regime spcial spcifique  la Bretagne )...
Pour moi ,le refus de la lvee en masse ou circonscription force n'etait qu'un prtexte pour se rvolter ,car ils la percevaient comme un moyen de soumission voulu par les  Commissaires Athes !!!

Le grand  N.Bonaparte le comprit fort bien,qui reintroduisit par la poigne  l'Eglise dans son statut qui perdure  l'heure d'aujourd'hui... 

Quoique le contexte est totalement different ,je peux citer ,chez moi ,la circonscription force chez les tribus arabes non-soumises  la circonscription militaire en temps normal du fait du statut de l'Indignat  ,lors de 
la 1eme guerre mondiale ...
Cette circonscription  donna lieu   des rvoltes nombreuses des tribus  ,car celles-ci y voyaient beaucoup plus un moyen de soumission  ...
Impot du sang inequitable pour elles ,car le statut de l'Indignat instaur ,grace  un autre Napoleon ,c'est estui l le 3eme,les exoneraient du service militaire....

Il faut rendre  Napoleon  ce qui appartient  Napoleon !!!




> Zirac
> Aujourd'hui, la Rpublique fait passer de force des choses avec le 49.3, une partie du peuple se soulve, fait des blocages, et se fait taper sur la gueule par les flics, mais la par contre, c'est des socialopes communistes d'enculs de la CGT qu'il faudrait limite guillotiner.


Les  citoyens ont toujours pay cherement les querelles des  tenants du pouvoir ...
Et les tenants du pouvoir se sont toujours laves les mains  ,comme Herodote,en les attribuant  aux citoyens !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

Depuis quand Wikipdia est-elle est une source fiable et l'Alpha et l'Omga historique ?

Henri Guillemin et Reynald Secher (qui a fait une thse sur le sujet) indiquent bien que c'est la leve en masse dcrte pour faire face  la guerre avec l'Autriche (guerre que la convention a dclare, et alors que la plupart des officiers ont fuit la France), qui va dclencher les rvoltes des chouans.
C'est un gnocide parce que les colonnes infernales ont ordre de tuer tout le monde. Les vendens ne tuent que les reprsentants de l'tat (et mme parfois ils librent leur prisonniers)

----------


## Zirak

> Depuis quand Wikipdia est-elle est une source fiable et l'Alpha et l'Omga historique ?
> 
> Henri Guillemin et *Reynald Secher* (qui a fait une thse sur le sujet) indiquent bien que c'est la leve en masse dcrte pour faire face  la guerre avec l'Autriche (guerre que la convention a dclare, et alors que la plupart des officiers ont fuit la France), qui va dclencher les rvoltes des chouans.
> C'est un gnocide parce que les colonnes infernales ont ordre de tuer tout le monde. Les vendens ne tuent que les reprsentants de l'tat (et mme parfois ils librent leur prisonniers)



Ah mais c'est donc de l que tu tiens tout ton savoir ! Un / des bouquin(s) crit par un mec qui fait plus ou moins parti de l'AF et qui a du abandonner son boulot d'historien  cause de diverses polmiques disant que son idologie primait sur les faits historiques...

----------


## ddoumeche

Nous sommes donc bien sous un rgime d'occupation, quand un docteur est rfut pour de prtendues position politiques et non pas pour sa thse.
D'ailleurs tu l'attaques sur ce terrain. Moi qui croyais que la France tait le pays de la libert.

Les marxistes nous en ramnent  l'poque de Galile ! Pas tonnant qu'aujourd'hui il vaille mieux tre d'AF que du PS.

----------


## Zirak

> Nous sommes donc bien sous un rgime d'occupation, quand un docteur est rfut pour de prtendues position politiques et non pas pour sa thse.
> D'ailleurs tu l'attaques sur ce terrain. Moi qui croyais que la France tait le pays de la libert.
> 
> Les marxistes nous en ramnent  l'poque de Galile ! Pas tonnant qu'aujourd'hui il vaille mieux tre d'AF que du PS.



Rien  voir !

Quel intrt de remettre en cause la version de la Rpublique, en disant qu'elle n'est pas objective, si c'est pour en proposer une autre qui n'est pas plus objective, mais qui est juste place du point de vue de l'autre camp ? 

Un historien se doit de relater des faits, point.

C'est justement une partie de ses crits qui a t rfute (je ne sais pas si sa thse est comprise dedans ou non), car il n'tait pas objectif et essayait de faire passer ses idologies dedans.


Donc je suis dsol, mais quand un mec qui se prne monarchiste catholique, me dit que les gentils Vendens monarchistes catholiques ont t "gnocids" par la Rpublique, j'ai un peu de mal a ne pas y voir de parti pris.

Le but ce n'est pas de remplacer la version des vainqueurs par la version des vaincus, mais d'avoir les VRAIS faits.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah mais c'est donc de l que tu tiens tout ton savoir ! Un / des bouquin(s) *crit par un mec qui fait plus ou moins parti de l'AF* et qui a du abandonner son boulot d'historien  cause de diverses polmiques disant que son idologie primait sur les faits historiques...


Je te cite. Ton message est parfaitement clair, ce type doit tre ostracis pour des motifs politiques. D'ailleurs, il l'a t... difficile de parler des droits de l'homme aprs cela, n'est-ce pas ?

D'ailleurs depuis que j'ai analys son travail et cette histoire de guerre civile de la rvolution, je m'intresse beaucoup plus  l'histoire de la rvolution, et pour l'instant sa thse n'a pas de failles majeure.
Cela est tout  fait en phase avec le traitement qui a t rserv  Lyon par exemple.
Les vrais faits, ce sont les dcrets d'extermination du 1er aout et du 1er octobre 1793

----------


## Zirak

> Je te cite. Ton message est parfaitement clair, *ce type doit tre ostracis pour des motifs politiques*.


Non, a signifie que ce monsieur est parti pris dans cette histoire, donc que son point de vue n'est pas objectif. Pas plus, pas moins.

C'est fatiguant cette manie de toujours jouer au calimro, et jouer la carte de la censure, ou de la rpression ds qu'on est pas d'accord avec vos propos...





> D'ailleurs *depuis que j'ai analys* son travail et cette histoire de guerre civile de la rvolution, je m'intresse beaucoup plus  l'histoire de la rvolution, et *pour l'instant* sa thse n'a pas de *failles majeure*.


LOL, si monseigneur ddoumeche le dit alors tout va bien !

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

> Attention  bien faire la diffrence entre l'histoire enseigne jusqu'au BAC qui relve des programmes de l'tat qui fait une slection dans l'histoire rdige par les universitaires et l'histoire que l'on apprend  l'universit qui relve des historiens eux-mmes.
> 
> J'ai toujours t tonn de ne pas entendre parler de la commune durant toute la scolarit.


Certes, mais les professeurs universitaires, comment font-ils pour obtenir leur poste ? Ma spcialit c'est la psycho et la psychologie universitaire, c'est l'empire de la corruption intellectuelle. Et ne parlons pas de l'enseignement de l'Histoire, les cours y sont encadrs par des miradors.




> Les "bleus" ,c..d les commissaires aths de la Republique se battaient contre une contre-revolution royaliste dont les malheureux partisans (chouans et vendeens ) etaient pour la plupart des paysans croyants et ignorants et des cures  !!!
> On imagine l'atrocit des combats    base idologique  :aths contre  catholiques !!!
> !


Pourquoi "ignorants" ? Ils taient peut-tre ignorants de l'inutile, mais savaient bien des choses utiles qu'on ignore aujourd'hui. 
C'est la rvolution qui embaucha toutes les racailles, tous les casseurs et les tueurs. Exactement comme les Bolchevicks en Russie. Quant aux atrocits, elles furent le fait des rvolutionnaires. On en finirait plus de les dnombrer. 
A contrario, on a bien des cas o des rpublicains furent gracis par des chouans. Aprs une bataille, 5000 rpublicains furent capturs par Bonchamps, le 18 octobre 1793. Les Chouans par charit ne les excutrent pas, considrant qu'il s'agissait-l d'une guerre chrtienne. 4900 de ces rpublicains reprirent alors du service pour aller massacrer la Vende. Pire encore, la rpublique depuis Paris fit publier dans ses journaux une nouvelle comme quoi c'tait ses troupes qui avaient graci des Chouans capturs et ce pendant qu'elle noyait femmes et enfants,  tour de bras... 


A part a pour en revenir aux "musique ngres", votre sujet de dpart, le docteur Minh Dung Louis Nguim (un vietnamien catholique) en parle dans son livre _Musique, personnalit et difficults scolaires_ (2011). Il explique que ces musiques font baisser les rsultats scolaires.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, a signifie que ce monsieur est parti pris dans cette histoire, donc que son point de vue n'est pas objectif. Pas plus, pas moins.
> 
> C'est fatiguant cette manie de toujours jouer au calimro, et jouer la carte de la censure, ou de la rpression ds qu'on est pas d'accord avec vos propos...
> 
> LOL, si monseigneur ddoumeche le dit alors tout va bien !


Mais ce monsieur a un DEA de droit (mention TB), un doctorat d'tat en histoire (mention TB), en plus d'un doctorat s lettres et sciences humaines.
En d'avoir le soutien de deux directeurs de recherche. Excusez du peu.

Donc ce monsieur est considr comme parfaitement objectif par la communaut scientifique et universitaire. Si elle se trompe, il va donc falloir encarter tous les enseignants chercheurs de France comme au bon vieux des rpubliques sovitiques de papa pour viter que de dangereux dissidents catholiques, royalistes ou cologistes ne noyautent la belle socit universitaire des "honntes gens"
(je reprend un terme de Guillemin, vous m'en excuserez. Si vous l'coutiez, vous deviendrez un homme de gauche).

Je vous entends bien, nous allons donc laisser le PAF dcider de ce qui est objectif, c'est  dire des gens dont le mtier est de servir le pouvoir en informant le public, parfois de manire oriente comme on le voit ou l'entend quotidiennement. Des gens parfaitement "neutres"
Le reste n'est que diffamation 

Je le dit, mais des millions de franais le pensent, dont l'ancien ministre de l'ducation nationale, excusez du peu.
Mais je ne cherche pas  convaincre les faurisonnistes sous leur diffrentes couleurs, juste les autres. Pourquoi faire puisqu'ils rpondent toujours  cot.

Merci

----------


## Zirak

> Mais ce monsieur a un DEA de droit (mention TB), un doctorat d'tat en histoire (mention TB), en plus d'un doctorat s lettres et sciences humaines.


ET ? Cela signifie qu'il est forcment objectif ? 

C'est vrai que des gens diplms qui font "mal" leur travail, cela ne s'est jamais vu... Ce n'est pas comme si on en avait la preuve tous les jours rien que dans notre branche, ou chez les politiciens tiens, sont tous diplms aussi pour 95% d'entres eux.





> En d'avoir le soutien de deux directeurs de recherche. Excusez du peu.


2 sur combien ? Qui sont-ils ? Combien ne sont pas d'accord avec ses thories ?





> Donc ce monsieur est considr comme parfaitement objectif par la communaut scientifique et universitaire.


Source ?

Avoir son diplme, ne signifie pas tre objectif.





> Snip


Je ne rebondirais mme pas sur le reste, cf mon prcdent message.

----------


## GPPro

USJte pour rire, il a eu o son DEA de droit, Lyon II ?  :;):

----------


## GPPro

Juste pour rire, il a eu o son DEA de droit, Lyon II ?  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

En fait vous modernisez le clbre adage : 1 mort c'est un tragdie, 117,000 c'est une statistique ... et ce n'est pas objectif.

Aprs, si je me souviens de la dfinition morale de l'objectivit, c'est "5 minutes pour Hitler, 5 minutes pour les juifs"

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

Correction oriente... Mais vers o ? 


Si on peut mme plus avoir une opinion complotiste sur ceux qui orientent les corrections en cachette, alors...

----------


## ddoumeche

Notez cela reste  l'apprciation des professeurs ... ainsi qu' l'intitul de la question ... et que donc mieux vaut une thorie du complot bien documente si vous voulez une bonne note.
Ou alors contentez-vous d'viter les sujets polmiques (ils sont lgions) et rester dans les clous, vous obtiendrez normalement votre moyenne.

Ceci me fait penser au mythe de Niels Bohr, un des pre fondateurs de la physique quantique, ayant obtenu 0 en physique  l'universit de Copenhague parce qu'il avait cit 3 manires de mesurer l'altitude avec un baromtre, mais pas celle vidente, suggre par la question.
Ayant port l'"affaire" devant un arbitre, il en cita dix autres puis dclara bien sur connaitre la rponse "classique", mais conclut par un *"mais vous commencez  m'emmerder, vous autres professeurs,  toujours nous dire ce que nous devons pensez"*.
Je vous laisse mditer cet exemple.

----------


## Invit

Euh, vous tes tous  peu prs passs par l'cole il me semble ? Depuis quand on demande  des lycens de penser par eux-mmes en Histoire et Gographie ? Tu restitues ce qu'on t'a enseign, point barre.
Pour penser par toi-mme, tu as ventuellement la philosophie (et encore, on te demande plutt de restituer ce qu'ont pens les autres) et le franais (preuve d'argumentation notamment).

Peut-tre bien qu'un lve qui crit des propos ngationnistes les a entendu dans la bouche de son professeur, non ? Contrairement  ce que certains disent, tre diplm n'est pas un gage de neutralit et d'objectivit. J'ai connu un prof d'histoire plus que facho et qui ne se cachait pas devant ses lves.

----------


## Alorslaaprogramme

> Euh, vous tes tous  peu prs passs par l'cole il me semble ? Depuis quand on demande  des lycens de penser par eux-mmes en Histoire et Gographie ? Tu restitues ce qu'on t'a enseign, point barre.


Ah oui, bah on appelle pas a des cours d'Histoire, mais des cours de propagande. 




> Pour penser par toi-mme, tu as ventuellement la philosophie (et encore, on te demande plutt de restituer ce qu'ont pens les autres) et le franais (preuve d'argumentation notamment).


Ah oui, surtout la philosophie franaise... Ah les gentils philosophes des lumires... Barruel et l'antithse, par contre, _niet_. C'est pas de la philosophie non plus : c'est de la propagande.




> Peut-tre bien qu'un lve qui crit des propos ngationnistes les a entendu dans la bouche de son professeur, non ? Contrairement  ce que certains disent, tre diplm n'est pas un gage de neutralit et d'objectivit. J'ai connu un prof d'histoire plus que facho et qui ne se cachait pas devant ses lves.


Un prof' facho dans l'ducation nationale ? C'est une espce aussi frquente que les communistes dans l'arme franaise. 
Ce sont plutt des propos germanophobes qu'on entend  tout va, dans les cours d'endoctrinement historique de France et d'Europe.

----------


## seedbarrett

> bullshit.


Non, ou alors c'tait l'cole en 1942 que t'as faite.

----------


## Grogro

> Ah oui, surtout la philosophie franaise... Ah les gentils philosophes des lumires... Barruel et l'antithse, par contre, _niet_. C'est pas de la philosophie non plus : c'est de la propagande.


Barruel ou l'art de la grande conspiration judo-maonnique.  ::ptdr:: 

Des vrais bons philosophes contre-rvolutionnaires ou simplement anti-modernes  lire en complment des Lumires (franaises *et* cossaises), c'est pas ce qui manque pourtant : http://www.gallimard.fr/Catalogue/GA...s-Antimodernes

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh, vous tes tous  peu prs passs par l'cole il me semble ? Depuis quand on demande  des lycens de penser par eux-mmes en Histoire et Gographie ? Tu restitues ce qu'on t'a enseign, point barre.
> Pour penser par toi-mme, tu as ventuellement la philosophie (et encore, on te demande plutt de restituer ce qu'ont pens les autres) et le franais (preuve d'argumentation notamment).
> 
> Peut-tre bien qu'un lve qui crit des propos ngationnistes les a entendu dans la bouche de son professeur, non ? Contrairement  ce que certains disent, tre diplm n'est pas un gage de neutralit et d'objectivit. J'ai connu un prof d'histoire plus que facho et qui ne se cachait pas devant ses lves.


Qu'on demande  des lycens de ne pas penser, c'est scier la branche sur laquelle notre pays est assis. 

Pourtant le sujet d'histoire offre de multiples opportunits, par exemple est tomb en 2015 "La Chine des annes 60  80":
pouvaient tre abords la politique trangre chinoise notamment son soutien au kampuchea dmocratique (les khmers rouges), puis sa guerre contre le Vietnam et ensuite l'URSS.
L'chec "relatif" du grand bon en avant (la Chine est une des premire puissances mondiales, ce grand bon n'y est sans doute pas pour rien), la politique amricaine de rapprochement
d'o le maosme de certains faiseurs d'opinions encore prsent sur la scne mdiatique. Et dont on a donc bien compris quelle officine de renseignement signaient les chques :
_Divide et impera_

Sinon on peut aussi faire une analyse plus conomique sur l'chec communiste en Chine, et tenter de trouver des solutions pour les futures rvolutions/coup d'tat plutt que de se trouver comme un idiot une fois arriv au pouvoir.

Des propos ngationnistes, j'en entend partout mme ici. Vais-je devoir dnoncer mes voisins  la marchausse ? que va t'elle faire ? organiser un dbat public  ma place ?
N'est-ce pas le rle des enseignants de faire de la pdagogie




> Un prof' facho dans l'ducation nationale ? C'est une espce aussi frquente que les communistes dans l'arme franaise. 
> Ce sont plutt des propos germanophobes qu'on entend  tout va, dans les cours d'endoctrinement historique de France et d'Europe.


Il n'y a pas de fachistes dans l'enseignement en Histoire, ce n'est pas une position patriotique et il faut aimer son pays pour en enseigner l'histoire.
Il n'y a que des royalistes et des robespierristes, plus quelque admirateurs de Napolon mais ceux l sont les plus btes.

----------


## Invit

> Qu'on demande  des lycens de ne pas penser, c'est scier la branche sur laquelle notre pays est assis.


J'ai pas dit qu'on demandait de ne pas penser en gnral, j'ai dit pendant l'preuve d'hist et go au bac.
Penser, en histoire, c'est ce que font les historiens. Transpos  une preuve du bac, a serait leur donner un ensemble de documents qu'ils ne connaissent pas, et  partir de a essayer d'en sortir des faits nouveaux, une chronologie... bref, d'apporter un regard neuf. L'preuve du bac est une preuve de restitution. Il y a bien de l'analyse de document, mais le but de cet preuve est de s'en servir pour illustrer des faits que l'lve connait dj. En gros c'est comme faire le boulot de l'historien mais en connaissant dj la rponse.




> Pourtant le sujet d'histoire offre de multiples opportunits, par exemple est tomb en 2015 "La Chine des annes 60  80":
> pouvaient tre abords la politique trangre chinoise notamment son soutien au kampuchea dmocratique (les khmers rouges), puis sa guerre contre le Vietnam et ensuite l'URSS.
> L'chec "relatif" du grand bon en avant (la Chine est une des premire puissances mondiales, ce grand bon n'y est sans doute pas pour rien), la politique amricaine de rapprochement
> d'o le maosme de certains faiseurs d'opinions encore prsent sur la scne mdiatique.


Sur une preuve de 4h ? Sachant que c'est histoire ET go sur cette dure ?
Et si le boulot que tu fais est correct mais que l'examinateur ne partage pas tes opinions et te saque ? D'aprs toi pourquoi il y a un jury lors d'une thse et pas un correcteur unique ?
Si le gamin est passionn d'histoire, il en fera ses tudes et aura largement l'occasion d'tre confront  ce genre de dmarche plus tard.

Mais faire faire a  80% d'une tranche d'ge, donc une grande partie ne fera plus du tout d'histoire aprs a, bof...
Dans ce cas-l, faisons les penser par eux mmes en maths et demandons leur de rsoudre des problmes nouveaux, au lieu de les faire utiliser des formules qu'ils ont appris pendant l'anne. Idem en chimie, pourquoi leur faire restituer la synthse de l'aspirine ou la saponification alors qu'on pourrait les faire plancher sur la dcouverte de nouvelles molcules !





> Des propos ngationnistes, j'en entend partout mme ici. Vais-je devoir dnoncer mes voisins  la marchausse ? que va t'elle faire ? organiser un dbat public  ma place ?


Je ne pense pas que quiconque ici soit responsable de l'ducation de dizaines d'lves, donc bon...

----------


## Zirak

> Sur une preuve de 4h ? Sachant que c'est histoire ET go sur cette dure ?


Et encore, tu t'emballes un peu l, a dpend des filires, perso, l'preuve d'histoire-go au BAC, c'tait juste un oral de 20mn coeff 1 (2 max)...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sur une preuve de 4h ? Sachant que c'est histoire ET go sur cette dure ?
> Et si le boulot que tu fais est correct mais que l'examinateur ne partage pas tes opinions et te saque ? D'aprs toi pourquoi il y a un jury lors d'une thse et pas un correcteur unique ?
> Si le gamin est passionn d'histoire, il en fera ses tudes et aura largement l'occasion d'tre confront  ce genre de dmarche plus tard.


Dans ce cas l, le jury a prononc un jugement erron et on peux saisir le rectorat pour obtenir copie de sa correction: la seule chose qu'on vous demande est de faire preuve de connaissances historiques.
En 4 heures, il y a de quoi dire mme en ne consacrant que la moiti du temps au sujet d'histoire.

Dans tous les cas, on parle de cas limites, de gens clairs, pas du pkin moyen ni du barbu radical du quartier qui veut dfaire la reconquista et dtruire ipso facto le concept de libert individuelle. 




> Mais faire faire a  80% d'une tranche d'ge, donc une grande partie ne fera plus du tout d'histoire aprs a, bof...
> Dans ce cas-l, faisons les penser par eux mmes en maths et demandons leur de rsoudre des problmes nouveaux, au lieu de les faire utiliser des formules qu'ils ont appris pendant l'anne. Idem en chimie, pourquoi leur faire restituer la synthse de l'aspirine ou la saponification alors qu'on pourrait les faire plancher sur la dcouverte de nouvelles molcules !


Ils ne feront plus d'histoire ? premire nouvelle, car qu'est ce que l'actualit internationale  par l'histoire au prsent et la remise en jeu des contingences ?
Que cela soit rbarbatif et sans avenir, certes

Ta comparaison avec la chimie et les mathmatiques me semble incongrue et hors sujet. Mais tu peux sans doute dvelopper.

La morale de l'histoire du baromtre est que Niels Bohr a plac son examinateur devant le dilemme suivant: doit-on noter les tudiants pour ce qu'on attend d'eux ou pour l'exactitude des rponses dans le domaine d'tude ?

----------


## Invit

> Ils ne feront plus d'histoire ? premire nouvelle, car qu'est ce que l'actualit internationale  par l'histoire au prsent et la remise en jeu des contingences ?


Non. Lire Courrier International (ou Atlantico pour ceux de droit) ce n'est pas faire de l'histoire. Et je te parle mme pas de ceux qui n'ouvrent jamais un journal.




> Ta comparaison avec la chimie et les mathmatiques me semble incongrue et hors sujet. Mais tu peux sans doute dvelopper.


Tu demandes  des lycens de faire un travail de chercheur. On peut les initier  la dmarche historienne au cours de l'anne, mais l'preuve du bac ne me semble pas le meilleur moment.

----------


## ddoumeche

Est-ce que Courrier International et Atlantico sont des journaux qui parlent de la ralit ? Sans doute pas puisque Courrier International appartient au groupe Le Monde.

Et je ne parle pas que de la sitation des tudiants qui croient tout connaitre alors qu'ils commencent leur vie d'homme libre en s'embrigadant dans des groupes politiques sectaires.

Non, on leur demande un travail de dissertation, ni plus ni moins que pour le Bac Franais. 
La recherche a dj t faite par des historiens, et ils peuvent mme s'appuyer sur leurs cours pourtant bien aseptiss.

----------


## Mingolito

Attention les oreilles il y  du neuf et c'est du lourd !

*L'interview hallucinante d'un candidat  la prsidentielle* 
*Henry de Lesquen nous informe sur les danger de la musique "ngres" et de la race "congoide"...*





Et aussi : *Tintin au pays des "Congoides" avec Henry de Lesquen*


Extrait de Tintin au pays des "Congoides" avec Henry de Lesquen

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

Attention il est toujours la et il pte la forme !

"EMRQ un demeur cosmopolite me dit que je suis la honte de la France. (twitter.com)"

Et surtout : 




 ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

Il parait que la musique adoucit les moeurs... Spciale ddicace  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche



----------


## Zirak

Et ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Pour tre un peu plus raccord avec le sujet :

----------


## Zirak

Ok merci, je ne comprenais pas le rapport entre la photo et le sujet. ^^

Il ne s'est pas arrang depuis l'ouverture du fil  ce que je vois ce monsieur...

----------


## virginieh

On va devoir abandonner le programme Ariane alors ?

----------


## Zirak

> On va devoir abandonner le programme Ariane alors ?


Dj a, et puis si c'tait pour envoyer des mecs  Cayenne, t'inquites pas qu'il considrerait a comme tant en France.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Il est toujours bon pour l'asile ce monsieur.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et ?


Et elle est mignonne... Toujours mieux de parler des Miss que de ce monsieur  ::P:

----------


## virginieh

> Et elle est mignonne... Toujours mieux de parler des Miss que de ce monsieur


J'avais pas regard l'mission mais sur la photo je trouve miss Lorraine mieux, maintenant c'est sans doute juste que je trouve la coiffure trop encombrante.

----------


## Mingolito

Toutes ces miss sont moches, c'est *Miss anorexique 2016*   ::vomi:: 

Ca c'est des miss correctes : 




Miss France 2016 :



 ::ccool::

----------


## TallyHo

Une blanche blonde, a devrait convenir  Lesquen... Envoie lui la photo  ::D: 

Pour revenir au sujet, il y a un truc qui m'chappe sur ce monsieur, il se prsente  la prsidentielle... Ca veut dire qu'il a eu 500 signatures ?!  :8O:

----------


## Zirak

> Pour revenir au sujet, il y a un truc qui m'chappe sur ce monsieur, il se prsente  la prsidentielle... Ca veut dire qu'il a eu 500 signatures ?!


Aux dernires nouvelles non, mais l'ouverture du sujet remonte  quelques mois maintenant, je ne sais pas si on peut encore le considrer comme un candidat. 

D'ailleurs, n'tant plus candidat, il n'y a plus lieu de parler de lui en fait... ^^

----------


## Grogro

C'est un canular ambulant ce type.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et ?


Et je ne vois pas beaucoup d'europennes dans le lot, encore un coup de l'Elyse pour faire plaisir  madame l'ex-garde des sceaux ... qui a envoy ses flicitations  la miss France 2007, trs charmante au demeurant
Mais pourquoi ne slectionner que des mtisses des dom-tom ? A moins que le comit miss France n'ait succomb  la mme pathologie que Carla Bruni, le "cachez ce blanc que je ne saurais voir".

Caucasode, ca ne veut rien dire. Sans doute un barbarisme issu du terme caucase, lui-mme tir de la thorie raciale de l'allemand Johann Friedrich Blumenbach au XVIIIme sicle selon laquelle les blancs seraient descendants de No dont l'arche aurait dbarqu au sommet du mont Ararat. Thorie selon laquelle les africains aussi descendent des thiopiens (mais lesquels ? les tigrs, les afars ? mystres). Bref, une thorie cule.

Il y a les africains et les europens.

----------


## ManusDei

En fait j'ai tout compris, Lesquen veut que Miss France soit Russe. C'est pourtant limpide  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredinkan

> Caucasode, ca ne veut rien dire


En fait le terme est utilis par les anthropologues pour dfinir les types d' homo sapiens qui ont voyag  travers le monde.
Les diffrences de traits majeurs que tu trouve au niveau des squelettes vont tre lis  la taille, la forme (la machoir souvent), etc.
C'est (trop souvent) li  la couleur de peau alors qu'initialement c'est surtout utilis lors des fouilles archologiques et  l'tude des mouvements de populations avant l'antiquit

Le problme, comme beaucoup de termes du genre est que a a t sur-exploit pour dire que tel ou tel groupe est meilleur qu'un autre...

----------


## Zirak

> Et je ne vois pas beaucoup *d'europennes* dans le lot, encore un coup de l'Elyse pour faire plaisir  madame l'ex-garde des sceaux ... qui a envoy ses flicitations  la miss France 2007, trs charmante au demeurant


C'est normal, c'est le concours Miss France  ::aie:: 

Nous sortir la thorie du complot sur ce concours, on commence  bien toucher le fond... 





> Mais pourquoi ne slectionner que des mtisses des dom-tom ? A moins que le comit miss France n'ait succomb  la mme pathologie que Carla Bruni, le "cachez ce blanc que je ne saurais voir".


Ou tout simplement car le jury et le public les ont trouves plus "jolies" que les X autres concurrentes blanches de peau ? 

Les gots et les couleurs tout a tout a...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Ou tout simplement car le jury et le public les ont trouves plus "jolies" que les X autres concurrentes blanches de peau ? 
> 
> Les gots et les couleurs tout a tout a...


_On peut mme aller plus loin dans l'interprtation et considrer que seules les jeunes femme de couleur, dsespres de se faire une carrire dans un monde du travail raciste qui ne leur laisse pas leur chance, viennent s'inscrire  ces concours de beaut, ou, au moins, elles peuvent esprer quelque-chose. Que la sur-reprsentation des noirs dans certaines carrires(sport, musique, spectacle) vient du fait que ce sont les seuls secteurs ou on les tolre, alors fatalement, ils investissent massivement, c'est mcanique._

videmment, je force le trait, et je ne dis pas que je souscris  100% au paragraphe que je viens d'crire ci-dessus, mais c'est quand mme une grille de lecture tout aussi cohrente et vraisemblable, si ce n'est plus, que le complotisme "_ils veulent cacher la blancheur, c'est horrible_!!!".

----------


## TallyHo

> _Que la sur-reprsentation des noirs dans certaines carrires(sport, musique, spectacle) vient du fait que ce sont les seuls secteurs ou on les tolre, alors fatalement, ils investissent massivement, c'est mcanique._


Explication plus simple : la gntique et la culture... C'est aussi valable dans l'autre sens bien sur o ce sont les "blancs" qui sont plus dous que les "noirs" dans d'autres disciplines.

Je prends un exemple que je connais, ce n'est pas un hasard si les nordiques et/ou russes sont bons en sport de force, ils ont le physique pour a. Par exemple, les nordiques ont en gnral les membres plus courts que les sudistes donc il y a un avantage biomcanique sur les mouvements olympiques o la distance parcourue par les jambes pour soulever la barre est plus courte. Et si tu ajoutes  a que c'est culturel comme le foot l'est en Italie, tu comprends pourquoi certaines ethnies dominent des sports. On retrouve le mme constat pour la zik et tout a  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Et si tu ajoutes  a que c'est culturel comme le foot l'est en Italie, tu comprends pourquoi certaines ethnies dominent des sports(.../...)


Ah oui, comme Mario Balotelli. Trs bon footballeur italien, quoique peu vident  grer...

Linford Christie expliquait a aussi par la culture, aussi. Je vais citer de mmoire :




> quand un blanc affronte un noir au sprint, tout le monde s'attend  voir le noir gagner. Si le noir gagne, tout le monde va le fliciter, et aller consoler le blanc. Si le blanc gagne, tout le monde va trouver a anormal, et motiver le noir jusqu' ce qu'il gagne. Parceque c'est le rsultat _"normal"_, que tout le monde attend. Alors que c'est justement le comportement et les attentes de l'entourage qui poussent le noir  courir plus vite. Pendant qu'on pousse le blanc  travailler  l'cole, ou il est _"naturellement"_ meilleur


La culture en ce sens est limitative, et on ne peut qu'admirer un Christophe Lemaitre qui est all  l'encontre de ces prjugs. Mais la plupart de ceux qui s'y heurtent n'insistent pas, alors qu'ils devraient. Et c'est pareil dans nos mtiers, juste de l'autre cot. Si un noir(ou, pire, une noire) commence  programmer de manire efficace, on va motiver les blancs autour  faire mieux, jusqu' dgouter le/la noir(e) en question. C'est un des biais standard de l'espce humaine, de vouloir faire se conformer les gens  l'ide que l'on se fait d'eux. Pire encore, la plupart d'entre nous ont tendance  s'y conformer, mme si c'est nous amoindrir. C'est pour a que les prjugs du genre "<i>les italiens sont bons au football - les femmes ne savent pas coder - les noirs vont vite mais ne sont pas concentrs, ne les mettons pas dans les buts - il nous faut une jeune recrue qui sera pleine d'enthousiasme, les vieux n'en ont plus</i>" sont si dvastateurs, et qu'il faut les combattre.

Les italiens ont d'excellents rsultats en football parce-qu'ils mettent beaucoup de moyens sur la formation - et qu'ils savent entretenir une culture efficace dans ce sport. C'est tout. Rien de physique l-dedans. Appliquons les mmes mthodes en Chine(d'ailleurs a commence doucement), et on verra les chinois devenir dangereux au niveau mondial.

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait se conformer  ce que les autres pensent ou disent... Franchement me dire a  moi...  ::roll::   ::mrgreen:: 

Aujourd'hui, j'entendais  la radio un journaliste qui parlait d'un nageur qui a gagn un truc apparemment, dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom vu que je ne suis pas fan de natation, il disait de lui que c'tait un albatros tellement que son ouverture de bras est grande.

Donc, en dehors de toute considration d'entrainement (ce qui n'tait pas mon propos...), il y a bien des prdispositions qui font que tu es avantag dans telle activit. Comme pour mon exemple du court-sur-patte en haltro. Est ce que a veut dire que tu n'as aucune chance ? Non... Mais clairement a joue. Si tu regardes certains sports, ce n'est pas par hasard si tu as souvent le mme type de physique.

Et c'est la mme chose pour la culture. Une personne qui est en contact rgulier avec telle activit (musique par exemple) aura un atout par rapport  celle qui n'a jamais approch l'activit car elle aura t tout simplement sensibilis  cette activit.

----------


## Grogro

> Ou tout simplement car le jury et le public les ont trouves plus "jolies" que les X autres concurrentes blanches de peau ?


Ou plutt que par mauvaise conscience post-coloniale et par bon sentiment une partie de la mdiacratie cherche  mettre en avant  tout prix tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  de la "diversitude" pour faire politiquement correct, et on tombe dans une sorte d'excs complmentaire du "white washing" qui reste coutumier dans une autre partie de la mdiacratie. Et ce n'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose en soi, tant qu'on ne sombre pas dans les drives de l'_affirmative action_  l'amricaine.

----------


## Zirak

Faudra m'expliquer  quel moment la "mdiacratie" a son mot  dire au niveau des finalistes de Miss France ? 

Une fois que les 12 semi-finalistes ont t slectionnes, c'est le jury sur le plateau et les votes du publiques  50/50 qui choisissent les 5 finalistes, puis la gagnante et les dauphines sont lues exclusivement par le *public*.

Bien sr qu'il y a des domaines o il y a de la discrimination positive, mais il faut arrter de systmatiquement chercher des magouilles caches ou je ne sais quoi, ds que c'est quelqu'un d'une "minorit" qui gagne un truc...

----------


## Grogro

> Une fois que les 12 semi-finalistes ont t slectionnes, c'est le jury sur le plateau et les votes du publiques  50/50 qui choisissent les 5 finalistes, puis la gagnante et les dauphines sont lues exclusivement par le *public*.


Oui, oui... Tout comme c'est forcment le public et uniquement le public qui scnarise et le droulement et le dnouement des programmes de tl-ralit hein.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, oui... Tout comme c'est forcment le public et uniquement le public qui scnarise et le droulement et le dnouement des programmes de tl-ralit hein.


Oui ok, donc on en est  tout remettre en cause, mme les trucs fait sous contrle d'huissiers, en se basant encore une fois sur que dalle.

Ca devient lourd  force. On n'est pas dans Matrix non plus, tout n'est pas *que* manipulations, surtout pour des trucs pareils...

Mais vous avez raisons, tout a c'est de la manipulation, si il y a eu autant de femmes de couleur cette anne dans les finalistes, je pense mme que cela n'a rien  voir avec la "mdiacratie" et des quelconques remords du colonialisme. 

En fait c'tait un ordre direct de Barack Obama, qui nous a ensuite t impos par l'UE...  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Que c'est beau une telle navet, c'est si touchant. C'est bien, il en faut, continuez comme a c'est si divertissant et poilant. Si le tittytainment le dit c'est forcment vrai hein. De temps en temps moi aussi je veux bien me poser dans le monde bisounoursien d'United Colors of Bande de Cons. Quoi que je me ferais trop chier, je prfre encore notre bon vieux monde violent, vulgaire, racoleur comme une pute au bois de Boulogne, "offensant" et alcoolis.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

La promotion de la "diversitude" dans la mdiacratie a vient de trs haut et c'est pas une mauvaise chose. Et puis a change un peu. C'est parfois trop artificiel, trop mcanique, strotyp ou caricatural, mais a me choque pas globalement. Je prfre a au _white washing_.

Edit : -5 pas mal y'a vraiment du niveau ici  ::mrgreen:: . Restez bien sagement biberonns  TF1 les enfants. Tl Bien a encore de beaux jours devant elle dcidment, mme dans un milieu o les gens sont supposs avoir reu un minimum d'instruction.   ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

Rien  voir avec le monde des Bisounours ou autres, tout le monde n'est pas oblig d'tre aussi cynique et dsabus que certains  vouloir voir des mensonges et des manipulations partout...

----------


## ManusDei

> je prfre encore notre bon vieux monde violent, vulgaire, racoleur comme une pute au bois de Boulogne, "offensant" et alcoolis.


Orwell et autres c'est bien, mais ce n'est pas tout  fait  prendre au pied de la lettre.

----------


## el_slapper

> Rien  voir avec le monde des Bisounours ou autres, tout le monde n'est pas oblig d'tre aussi cynique et dsabus que certains  vouloir voir des mensonges et des manipulations partout...


Pour citer Chaipuki : "ne jamais chercher de la malice l ou l'incomptence est une explication parfaitement rationnelle".

----------


## Zirak

> Edit : -5 pas mal y'a vraiment du niveau ici . Restez bien sagement biberonns  TF1 les enfants. Tl Bien a encore de beaux jours devant elle dcidment, mme dans un milieu o les gens sont supposs avoir reu un minimum d'instruction.


T'es parti en vacances de Nol avec TallyHo, Mingolito, thierrybenji et deuche ? Vous vous tes protgs au moins ?  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui ok, donc on en est  tout remettre en cause, mme les trucs fait sous contrle d'huissiers, en se basant encore une fois sur que dalle.
> 
> Ca devient lourd  force. On n'est pas dans Matrix non plus, tout n'est pas *que* manipulations, surtout pour des trucs pareils...


Au lieu de pester contre les contestataires, tu devrais tre content qu'il y en ait... C'est parce qu'il y a eu des contestataires que tu as des droits aujourd'hui... C'est parce qu'il y a des gens qui remettent en cause un systme que la rflexion avance sinon il ne faut pas trop compter sur les "lites" pour qu'elles se tirent une balle dans le pied.

C'est marrant mais j'en discutais encore aujourd'hui avec un gars qui est dans la protection animale en association. Il me disait qu'il a t oblig d'en appeler au journal local pour mdiatiser une affaire de maltraitance animale srieuse (levage de chiens) dont le maire de la commune concerne en avait rien  foutre. Bien entendu, il y a eu des gens comme toi qui se sont insurgs contre ces "casse couilles"... Mais au final, qui a fait avancer le schmilblick ? Le gueulard ou ceux qui sont rests dans le canap ?

Si tu as des gens contre qui pester, ce sont les "lites", pas les citoyens qui osent l'ouvrir ou qui agissent quitte  se faire cracher  la gueule par les autres qui ne font rien... Franchement, tu crois que la dfiance mdiatico-politique actuelle est seulement due  un peuple de dgnrs complotistes ? Oui il peut y avoir des extrmes mais il y a un rel ras le bol tout  fait justifi  mon avis. Et il y a quelques rares personnes qui le disent.

Par ailleurs, tu remarqueras un truc quand mme... Tout ce pourquoi vous nous avez matraqu vous revient en boomerang : Russie o maintenant on n'est plus trs certain de qui a pirat quoi, Syrie o les vrits commencent  merger, remise en cause de la "dmocratie participative", etc... Et malgr toutes les entourloupes de la mafia mdiatico-politique qui sont de plus en plus videntes, vous continuez  matraquer et  faire des dnis... A la limite, ils ont bien raison de continuer  nous tondre et  nous bananer...




> Edit : -5 pas mal y'a vraiment du niveau ici


Le fameux bug de la vrit, jamais rsolu  ce jour... Les couleurs passent du vert au rouge sans prvenir, a casse les compteurs des forums, une vraie saloperie... Si tu as une solution...  ::P:

----------


## Grogro

> T'es parti en vacances de Nol avec TallyHo, Mingolito, thierrybenji et deuche ? Vous vous tes protgs au moins ?


Juste dgust un succulent jarret de troll sauce grand veneur pour le rveillon, et c'est trs bien comme a.  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

> Edit : -5 pas mal y'a vraiment du niveau ici . Restez bien sagement biberonns  TF1 les enfants. Tl Bien a encore de beaux jours devant elle dcidment, mme dans un milieu o les gens sont supposs avoir reu un minimum d'instruction.


Par pure curiosit : et les personnes qui sont en complets dsaccord avec toi ne possdant pas de tlvision (depuis 5 ans,  titre personnel), n'allant pas voir les divers replay sur internet, ne lisant pas les journaux (numriques ou papiers), ne regardant pas de journaux "autre" sur YouTube ou autre mdia, par quoi sont-ils influencs ? Je souhaiterai savoir dans quelle case je rentre  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Par pure curiosit : et les personnes qui sont en complets dsaccord avec toi


Comment veux tu savoir qu'elles le sont si elles ne disent rien ? Au moins quand tu t'exprimes, a fait avancer le truc plutt que de simplement se dfouler sur un vote qui n'apporte rien au final et qui n'est clairement pas objectif. Quand tu vois une attaque perso prendre des +8 parfois... L'intrt d'un dbat est quand mme d'changer des ides et pas de s'envoyer uniquement des pouces muets.

Sinon tu t'informes comment si tu ne regardes rien ? La radio ? Tu ne l'as pas cit.

----------


## Hizin

> Comment veux tu savoir qu'elles le sont si elles ne disent rien ?


C'est en gnral de cette manire que, *personnellement*, j'utilise le systme de vote : un pouce vert pour un accord complet, un pouce rouge pour un dsaccord complet (en partie hors technique).
Vu la promptitude de Grogro a juger les personnes en dsaccord (voir la partie cite), je sors donc de l'anonymat pour lui demander la case me concernant, ne semblant pas correspondre aux critres de celle dicte. Par curiosit, tout simplement  ::): 

Pour la radio : pas faux, j'ai tellement peu usit ce moyen que j'ai tendance  compltement l'oublier. Donc pas de radio non plus.
Pour la rponse  "comment je m'informe", elle est trs simple : je ne m'informe pas. Si j'ai des news qui m'arrivent (rseaux sociaux, collgues, amis...), c'est qu'elles sont importantes (je zappe d'office tout ce qui est people au passage) et donc je me renseigne de moi-mme dessus ensuite en croisant diverses sources. Pour tre exhaustif, je peux aussi dire que j'utilise les notifications (et uniquement celles-ci) de l'application mobile Euronews.

Pour la motivation de mon "style de vie" : je trouve que nous sommes dans une re hyper connecte, ce qui est une excellente chose de mon point de vue. Par contre, je trouve que nous trop avons tendance  chercher des raisons logiques derrire tout, ainsi que des connexions. Sans vouloir aller  l'extrme "tout est indpendant et rien n'est li", je trouve que l'on voit excessivement facilement des causalits ou des liaisons (que l'on juge conscientes ou inconscientes). Idem au niveau de l'hyperconnexion : sans vouloir partir dans le "rien  battre du reste du monde" (qui serait faux, au passage), je trouve que l'on parle normment d'information "sans impact" et que l'on privilgie les informations choc au dtriment des informations "utiles" (voir la baisse des faits divers dans les rapports policiers et la recrudescence de leur couverture par les mdias en parallle via les observatoires mdiatiques).
Je rajoute une autre raison : une volont de dconnexion. J'en ai eu assez d'tre assailli d'images morbides, de reportages anxiognes, de vocables orients sur la terreur... Sans oublier que l'Homme est capable d'normment de choses malfaisantes (et j'insiste sur ce point  :;):  ), cela me permet de (perce)voir plus de choses positives, et d'aborder ma vie plus sereinement.

J'espre avoir rpondu  ta question  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

Pour le vote, je peux t'assurer que tout le monde ne raisonne pas comme a, il suffit de regarder les sujets... Et pour le reste, tu ne vas pas chercher spontanment l'info mais au final tu t'informes quand mme  :;): 

Pour ta conclusion de voir les choses positivement avec ta faon de procder, je ne suis pas totalement d'accord. J'y vois plutt une fuite sans vouloir tre dsagrable. Je l'ai souvent dit ici et je me suis fait maraver pour a d'ailleurs (vive les pouces !  ::aie:: ), le gros souci de beaucoup de monde, c'est qu'il n'arrive pas  dissocier conviction et responsabilit ou sentiment et raison. Ce genre de choses s'apprend vraiment avec la philo ou l'exprience, ce n'est pas inn.

D'ailleurs, ceux qui ont dj gr des projets ou une boite comprennent trs bien a, parfois tu ne peux pas faire tout ce que tu veux et tu es oblig de rester dans une certaine froideur ou d'abaisser tes ardeurs (convictions ou sentiment) pour les mettre en phase avec le projet (responsabilit ou raison), il y a un recul  prendre pour synchroniser ces 2 "oppositions".

C'est pareil pour l'info ou quand tu discutes de sujets de socit, si tu es capable de prendre ce recul, tu ne te laisses pas submerger par l'motion impose par les mdias et tu gardes la tte froide pour analyser objectivement car tu auras mis en phase les deux cts.

Et pour a :




> Par contre, je trouve que nous trop avons tendance  chercher des raisons logiques derrire tout


Normal, l'esprit humain a horreur du doute et/ou du vide. D'ailleurs c'est un des travers utilis pour te vendre des trucs. C'est pour a que je dis souvent de lire des bons bouquins de com', vente, marketing ou pub car ils se servent beaucoup de la psycho pour nous "manipuler"  et les bouquins sont plus accessibles que des pavs mdicaux. Donc conclusion, tu essayes d'agir contre-nature ! T'as pas le choix, on est programm comme a  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Au lieu de pester contre les contestataires, tu devrais tre content qu'il y en ait... C'est parce qu'il y a eu des contestataires que tu as des droits aujourd'hui... C'est parce qu'il y a des gens qui remettent en cause un systme que la rflexion avance sinon il ne faut pas trop compter sur les "lites" pour qu'elles se tirent une balle dans le pied.


T'as pas l'impression de tout mlanger ? Et de n'avoir rien compris  ce que j'ai dit ? 

Je ne peste pas contre les contestataires, je peste contre les mecs qui voient des mensonges et des manipulations partout, comme si traficoter les lections de Miss France cela allait changer quoi que ce soit...

Encore une fois y'a un juste milieu entre dnoncer des sujets o il y a effectivement de possibles mensonges / manipulations, que cela soit au niveau politique, conomique ou autres, et le fait de voir des mensonges / manipulations *partout*, en se basant encore et toujours sur strictement *que dalle*, et en *se foutant de la gueule des autres* en les traitant de bisounours.

C'est quoi le rapport entre les lites du pays et le concours Miss France ?

C'est quoi le rapport entre ton mec de ton asso animale qui dnonce un truc rel dont le maire se foutait (se foutre d'un truc, c'est diffrent que de dire que c'est faux ou autres hein... ) et le fait de mentir aux gens / les manipuler ? 

Quand Grogro voque des manipulations dans le concours Miss France, il agit o et comment ? Il agit que dalle, si il a des preuves de ce qu'il avance, il contact un journal ou monte une ptition, mais venir raconter nimp sur DVP, cela ne fera rien changer si effectivement, le concours est truqu...

Et aprs tu viens en remettre une couche sur les pouces rouges ? 

Mais commences donc par apprendre  lire bordel, car t'es compltement  ct de la plaque... xD

----------


## el_slapper

En ce qui me concerne, je n'interviens que quand j'ai quelque chose  dire qui me semble (1) pertinent, et (2) ajoute quelque chose au dbat. Et si je mets des pouces verts de manire trs librale, je rserve mes pouces rouges  des interventions qui me paraissent bancales intellectuellement. Quelqu'un avec qui je ne suis pas souvent d'accord, mais qui est toujours impeccable du point de vue du sourcage, de la qualit du raisonnement, et de l'honntet intellectuelle ne reoit que des pouces verts de ma part...mme si je ne suis pas d'accord.

Donc, si j'interviens ici, c'est parce-que je pense qu'il est important de faire comprendre  certains intervenants que leur attitude n'est pas constructive. Que la binarit de leurs raisonnements n'apporte que de la confusion. Que dire "les machins sont gentils : la preuve, les bidules, leurs grands rivaux, sont mchants" est une attitude propagandiste qui masque de nombreux problmes.

Nous sommes senss tre sur un forum de professionnels de l'informatique. Que nous n'ayons pas tous les mmes ides politiques est lgitime, et les confronter permet de nous enrichir mutuellement. A condition d'tre aussi professionnels dans nos discussions que dans notre mtier. Que nous acceptions que parfois, il y aie des bugs dans nos raisonnements. Que nous acceptions que le sujet sur lequel nous intervenons est complexe, et que la vrit n'appartient  personne. Que les approches diffrentes d'autres personnes ne sont pas mauvaises simplement parce-que ce ne sont pas les ntres.

Et donc, quand une fine quipe dbarque en insultant systmatiquement tout ceux qui ne pensent pas comme elle en tant que "brainwashe", je ne peux pas l'accueillir autrement qu'avec hostilit. Je n'ai rien contre des gens qui viendraient m'explique, posment, que la situation est plus complique que "mchants russes tapent gentils rebelles", avec des liens nuans, et une apprciation relle de la complexit de la situation. Par contre, quand on dbarque, qu'on hurle "gentils Russes tapent mchants rebelles, mchants amricains aident mchants rebelles, toi pas croire toi pas cerveau", euh, comment dire..... Je ne fait pas face  une analyse raliste de la situation, mais  une communication (1)partisane, et surtout (2)abusive et insultante.

Ca n'a pas sa place sur un forum d'changes courtois entre professionnels. Donc j'use et j'abuse des pouces rouges sur ce dbat.

----------


## Hizin

@TallyHo :
Je m'informe oui, mais quasi exclusivement indirectement, ce qui ne correspond pas, de mon point de vue,  ce qu'on attend de ce terme, d'o ma rponse "je ne m'informe pas".
Idem, tu peux penser sans souci que je fuis, je ne le prendrai pas mal, vu que c'est ton jugement sur ma personne  ::): 
Il y a sans doute une part de vrit dedans, mme si je ne le pense pas. Malgr mes lacunes videntes en matire de sources primaires d'informations, en discutant avec famille, amis et connaissances, je me rends compte que, bien que je connais moins de sujets de faits divers, je les connais en gnral plus dans les dtails, ce qui est assez paradoxal. J'explique ceci par le fait que, comme dit dans le message prcdent, je me renseigne de moi-mme, en prenant au moins deux sources *crites* (je trouve que le support vido est peu adapt  l'information gnrale) sur le sujet et tentant d'approfondir (sans passer un jour sur chaque news non plus).

Pour la "froideur analytique" (je rsume, c'est ainsi que je comprends ton point) : sans rentrer trop dans le dtail personnel, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois qu'on m'a indiqu que j'tais trop froid lors de discussions.

Enfin, pour l'agissement contre-nature ("le cerveau a horreur du vide et de l'illogisme, donc cherche mcaniquement  combler"), je lis divers sujets de neuromarketing, des expriences de psychosocial ainsi que de la vulgarisation neurologique sur le pourquoi des ractions. Sans vouloir dire que je sais "tout sur tout" (ce qui est loin d'tre le cas), je suis dj sensibilit  ces sujets. Pas pour rien que j'agis ainsi et que je me coupe volontairement de diverses choses, justement  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois y'a un juste milieu entre dnoncer des sujets o il y a effectivement de possibles mensonges / manipulations, que cela soit au niveau politique, conomique ou autres, et le fait de voir des mensonges / manipulations *partout*, en se basant encore et toujours sur strictement *que dalle*, et en *se foutant de la gueule des autres* en les traitant de bisounours.


C'est toi qui va dterminer le juste milieu ? Si tu as une libert de faire quelque chose, tu auras toujours un extrme ou une exagration, c'est la rgle du jeu. Donc, personnellement, je prfre une socit de "gueulards" plutt que d'aligner les gens en leur disant de ne pas dpasser les lignes. De plus pour les manipulations, a dpend du curseur de chacun, ce n'est pas parce que Mr Zirak dit que c'est complotiste que a l'est...

Je te renvoie aux nombreux sujets o vous nous avez stigmatis et chahut et o on voit bien aujourd'hui que *ceux que tu stigmatises ont eu raison de regarder tous les arguments des deux cts*, ce qu'on appelle tre objectif. Il n'y a qu' regarder les sujets sur la Russie ou la Syrie comment vous nous en avez mis plein la gueule... Rsultat ? On voit bien que le film n'a pas t celui qu'on nous a racont. D'ailleurs je note que plus personne n'intervient sur le sujet de la Syrie... Il se passe quoi les gars ? Ca ne va plus dans le sens du Assad bashing alors a n'intresse plus ?

Pour les pouces, il va falloir apprendre  lire hein... Je rponds  Hizin et c'est Grogro qui a soulev le sujet...




> Je n'ai rien contre des gens qui viendraient m'explique, posment, que la situation est plus complique que "mchants russes tapent gentils rebelles", *avec des liens nuans*, et une apprciation relle de la complexit de la situation.


Et c'est le cas... Quand tu posts des liens pour montrer un autre ct de l'histoire, a nuance...

Sauf que quand a ne va pas dans le sens de votre "bashing", vous nous attaquez en faisant appel  l'motion, la stigmatisation et autres, bref les arguments fallacieux habituels. Pas plus tard qu'il y a quelques jours, j'ai critiqu Amnesty et sourc avec *des liens que vous validez*. Tu n'as qu' regarder quels types de rponses j'ai eu de la part d'un membre et sur quel plan il me rpondait, ce n'tait certainement pas une critique des faits ou du raisonnement.

Et quand ce n'est pas a, vous vous carapatez sans donner de nouvelle. Comme je dis  Zirak, c'est marrant de constater comment des fils n'intressent plus quand a ne va plus dans le sens du bashing... Quand on cherche  s'informer et la nuance, a devrait au contraire susciter une curiosit de voir d'autres avis ou liens srieux et on devrait rebondir l-dessus, non ?




> Je ne fait pas face  une analyse raliste de la situation, mais  une communication (1)partisane, et surtout (2)abusive et insultante.


Pour le ct partisan, je te renvoie  nouveau sur les sujets du moment o on voit clairement qu'il y a uniquement un procs  charge.

Pour les pouces et les attaques, j'ai le droit de rire ? Ton clic n'a pas fonctionn ?  ::D: 




> T'es parti en vacances de Nol avec TallyHo, Mingolito, thierrybenji et deuche ? Vous vous tes protgs au moins ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour la "froideur analytique" (je rsume, c'est ainsi que je comprends ton point) : sans rentrer trop dans le dtail personnel, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois qu'on m'a indiqu que j'tais trop froid lors de discussions.


Ou alors tu ne comptes pas le nombre de fois que la personne en face de toi essaye de te dconnecter de la raison (que ce soit fait inconsciemment ou pas). C'est ce que je te disais, beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas l'attitude de prise de recul ou de dissocier le sentiment et la raison  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas l'attitude de prise de recul ou de dissocier le sentiment et la raison




miroir, mon beau miroir.....

dsol, mais tu ne racontes que des conneries(mme quand tu as raison, et c'est un drame), et tu le fais avec prtention, alors je perds un peu patience.

----------


## TallyHo

> miroir, mon beau miroir.....
> 
> dsol, mais tu ne racontes que des conneries(mme quand tu as raison, et c'est un drame), et tu le fais avec prtention, alors je perds un peu patience.


Je te remercie de si bien illustrer mon propos prcdent  ::): 

A part cette envole courtoise ( ::roll:: ), le blues est il considr comme de la musique ngre par Lesquen ? C'est quoi de la musique ngre en fait ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Bonjour et bonne anne 2017  tous les franais et franaises.
Bonheur, beaut, amour et fortune surtout.




> En fait le terme est utilis par les anthropologues pour dfinir les types d' homo sapiens qui ont voyag  travers le monde.
> Les diffrences de traits majeurs que tu trouve au niveau des squelettes vont tre lis  la taille, la forme (la machoire souvent), etc.
> C'est (trop souvent) li  la couleur de peau alors qu'initialement c'est surtout utilis lors des fouilles archologiques et  l'tude des mouvements de populations avant l'antiquit
> 
> Le problme, comme beaucoup de termes du genre est que a a t sur-exploit pour dire que tel ou tel groupe est meilleur qu'un autre...


Et la forme du crne. Mais l'anthropologie a t dvoye au XIXme sicle pour servir de justification idologique  la conqute du monde par l'occident ptri de bonnes intentions (les jules ferry et autres pres blancs).




> C'est normal, c'est le concours Miss France 
> Nous sortir la thorie du complot sur ce concours, on commence  bien toucher le fond... 
> 
> Ou tout simplement car le jury et le public les ont trouves plus "jolies" que les X autres concurrentes blanches de peau ? 
> Les gots et les couleurs tout a tout a...


Oui les gouts et couleurs, visiblement le teint blafard des autres candidates n'a pas du plaire. Le tout paris "artistique" est-il compos uniquement de personnes de couleurs ou de nvross ?
C'est comme monsieur Omar Sy, personnalit prferre des franais. Ahah. On prend vraiment les gens pour des cons

J'ai trouv l'explication psychiatrique dans le livre de Patrick Buisson dans un chapitre sur Carla Bruni, ce sont des immigrs (souvent de gauche) italo-espagnols qui conjuguent la nvrose  l'ingratitude et au racisme :


L'ancienne premire dame tait pourtant contente que les sangs pourris lui payent ses sacs  main, ses liftings  je ne sais combien et son train de vie.
videment, elle dteste tellement l'endogamie que la moiti du show business lui est pass dessus (petite rplique gratuite et pas immrite).

Enfin, ne faisons pas de discrimination envers les latins, Sarkozy tait pareil.




> _On peut mme aller plus loin dans l'interprtation et considrer que seules les jeunes femme de couleur, dsespres de se faire une carrire dans un monde du travail raciste qui ne leur laisse pas leur chance, viennent s'inscrire  ces concours de beaut, ou, au moins, elles peuvent esprer quelque-chose. Que la sur-reprsentation des noirs dans certaines carrires(sport, musique, spectacle) vient du fait que ce sont les seuls secteurs ou on les tolre, alors fatalement, ils investissent massivement, c'est mcanique._


Dans le sport je veux bien mais l je n'y crois gure  cause du comit de slection et le fait qu'il n'y avait pas que des personnes de couleur. 





> Ou plutt que par mauvaise conscience post-coloniale et par bon sentiment une partie de la mdiacratie cherche  mettre en avant  tout prix tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  de la "diversitude" pour faire politiquement correct, et on tombe dans une sorte d'excs complmentaire du "white washing" qui reste coutumier dans une autre partie de la mdiacratie. Et ce n'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose en soi, tant qu'on ne sombre pas dans les drives de l'_affirmative action_  l'amricaine.


Mais nous sommes en plein dedans pourtant.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui les gouts et couleurs, visiblement le teint blafard des autres candidates n'a pas du plaire.


Qui dit que cela a un rapport avec la couleur de peau ? 





> Le tout paris "artistique" est-il compos uniquement de personnes de couleurs ou de nvross ?


Donc il faut tre soi-mme de couleur ou alors carrment nvros pour trouver une femme de couleur X plus jolie qu'une femme blanche Y ?

Et quel rapport avec le tout Paris "artistique" ? Puisque dans les dernires tapes de l'lection, c'est le public qui vote ? 





> C'est comme monsieur Omar Sy, personnalit prferre des franais. Ahah. On prend vraiment les gens pour des cons


Et donc, quelle personnalit blanche de peau te conviendrait mieux ?  ::roll:: 

Aprs cela ne reste qu'un sondage sur un chantillon de personne, on est bien d'accord que cela ne signifie rien, mais j'ai tout de mme l'impression que c'est plus le rsultat qui te gne que la mthodologie...

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour et bonne anne 2017  tous les franais et franaises.
> Bonheur, beaut, amour et fortune surtout.


Et les autres citoyens du monde ils peuvent crever ?




> [...] Mais l'anthropologie a t dvoye au XIXe sicle pour servir de justification idologique  la conqute du monde par l'occident ptri de bonnes intentions (*les Jules Ferry et autres pres blancs*).


 qui tu viens de souhaiter une bonne anne avec plein de bonnes choses  la ligne prcdente...

C'est moi ou a manque de cohrence ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et les autres citoyens du monde ils peuvent crever ?


Oui, mais ils font ce qu'ils veulent.
A ce propos, je n'ai pas vu tes vux aux franais, aux petits africains ni aux petits chinois.




> qui tu viens de souhaiter une bonne anne avec plein de bonnes choses  la ligne prcdente...
> C'est moi ou a manque de cohrence ?


En gnral, quand un bobo te parle de cohrence, c'est qu'il vient de dire de grosse connerie: Jules Ferry est mort, souhaites-tu une bonne anne  tes aeux dcds ?





> Et donc, quelle personnalit blanche de peau te conviendrait mieux ? 
> 
> Aprs cela ne reste qu'un sondage sur un chantillon de personne, on est bien d'accord que cela ne signifie rien, mais j'ai tout de mme l'impression que c'est plus le rsultat qui te gne que la mthodologie...


Sbastien Chabal me conviendrait mieux, car c'est ce racisme mdiatique qui me gne.
Et aux dernires nouvelles, on commence  considrer les sondages dans les mdias comme extrmement peu fiables, donc parler de mthodologie est pour le moins... abusif ?

----------


## Zirak

> Sbastien Chabal me conviendrait mieux, car c'est ce racisme mdiatique qui me gne.


Ah donc la personnalit prfre des franais devrait tre un mec qui n'a jamais fait grand chose et dont on entend jamais parler ? Mais au moins il est blanc ? 

(Chabal c'est juste un remplaant qui a t mdiatis  cause de son ct "hirsute" mais a reste un joueur relativement lambda niveau rugby pro...). 

Au moins Omar Sy a pour lui d'avoir jou dans des films  succs au cinma, c'est dj a...





> Et aux dernires nouvelles, on commence  considrer les sondages dans les mdias comme extrmement peu fiables, donc parler de mthodologie est pour le moins... abusif ?


Oui mais vu que la plupart des gens commencent  penser que les mdias eux-mmes ne sont pas fiables, peut-on vraiment considrer leur avis ?  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah donc la personnalit prfre des franais devrait tre un mec qui n'a jamais fait grand chose et dont on entend jamais parler ? Mais au moins il est blanc ? 
> (Chabal c'est juste un remplaant qui a t mdiatis  cause de son ct "hirsute" mais a reste un joueur relativement lambda niveau rugby pro...). 
> 
> Au moins Omar Sy a pour lui d'avoir jou dans des films  succs au cinma, c'est dj a...


Il a gagn la coupe des six nations, t champion d'Angleterre,  c'est plus que ce que Omar Sy ne fera jamais. 
Et lui ne vit pas outre-atlantique avec bobonne en te faisant la leon de morale, dans le mme genre que Yannick Noah.

Aprs Omar Sy reste un bon acteur et sa nomination n'est pas aussi grossire que celle des Miss France

----------


## Zirak

> Il a gagn la coupe des six nations, t champion d'Angleterre, c'est plus que ce que Omar Sy ne fera jamais.


Ou pas.

En quoi un trophe vaut-il plus qu'un autre ? Ils ne font pas le mme truc, difficile de comparer non ? (Et accessoirement, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela peut faire aux franais que Chabal ait t champion d'Angleterre ? ><)

Surtout que tu parles la de sport d'quipe, rien  voir avec exclusivement les prouesses de Chabal lui-mme.

Palmars actuel d'Omar Sy :

2011 Festival international du film de Tokyo Meilleur acteur 
2012 Prix Lumires Meilleur acteur 
2012 Globe de Cristal Meilleur acteur 
2012 Csar Meilleur acteur 
2012 toiles d'or du cinma franais Rvlation masculine 

Et puis bon, y'a quand mme vachement plus de gens qui vont au cinma que d'afficionados du rugby, ceci explique peut-tre aussi cela.





> Et lui ne vit pas outre-atlantique avec bobonne en te faisant la leon de morale, dans le mme genre que Yannick Noah.


J'en dduis donc que lorsqu'il joue / jouait en Angleterre, Chabal rside/rsidait en France et fait/faisait l'aller-retour en TGV  chaque entrainement / match ? 

Quant aux leons de morale, j'ai du passer  ct, ce qui est bizarre vu que cela a l'air d'tre quelque chose de rcurrent sinon tu n'en parlerais pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en dduis donc que lorsqu'il joue / jouait en Angleterre, Chabal rside/rsidait en France et fait/faisait l'aller-retour en TGV  chaque entrainement / match ? 
> 
> Quant aux leons de morale, j'ai du passer  ct, ce qui est bizarre vu que cela a l'air d'tre quelque chose de rcurrent sinon tu n'en parlerais pas.


Amusant, la france black blanc beur ne tenait pas le mme discours avez Z.Zidane, autre grand espoir de la nation et _tutti quanti_, 
pourtant c'est aussi un sport d'quipe. Encore une discrimination raciste, selon qu'on soit blanc ou berbre dans un sport collectif, vos performances n'ont pas la mme valeur.

Quand au Royaume-Uni, c'est un ensemble dlots de l'autre cot de la Manche, donc outre-manche, pas outre-atlantique.

Tiens, puisqu'on parle de musique ngre

----------


## ManusDei

L'inculture crasse de ce monsieur me sidrera toujours.

Heureusement que la musique (ngre) adoucit les moeurs.

----------


## Zirak

> Amusant, la france black blanc beur ne tenait pas le mme discours avez Z.Zidane, autre grand espoir de la nation et _tutti quanti_, 
> pourtant c'est aussi un sport d'quipe. Encore une discrimination raciste, selon qu'on soit blanc ou berbre dans un sport collectif, vos performances n'ont pas la mme valeur.


N'tant pas plus fan de foot que de rugby, ce que je vais dire est peut-tre faux, mais outre cette couleur de peau diffrente, la diffrence de valeur au niveau des performances vient peut-tre du fait que Zidane a limite t considr comme tant le meilleur joueur mondial  l'poque ? Ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas de Chabal...

Et peut-tre aussi au fait que l'quipe de France de foot lui doit beaucoup plus que ce que Chabal a pu apporter  celle de rugby ?

T'as pas l'impression d'tre lgrement de mauvaise foi l ? 





> Quand au Royaume-Uni, c'est un ensemble dlots de l'autre cot de la Manche, donc outre-manche, pas outre-atlantique.


Merci mon seigneur, vous tes trop bon de m'instruire...

Ma remarque tait sur le fait qu'il ne rsidait pas en France lui non plus, aprs peu importe le lieu, mais bon, on n'est plus  a prs  ce niveau l.

----------


## Grogro

> N'tant pas plus fan de foot que de rugby, ce que je vais dire est peut-tre faux, mais outre cette couleur de peau diffrente, la diffrence de valeur au niveau des performances vient peut-tre du fait que Zidane a limite t considr comme tant le meilleur joueur mondial  l'poque ?


Alors que Thierry Henry a toujours t meilleur que lui et a eu une carrire plus longue et bien plus impressionnante ? Allons...

----------


## ManusDei

> Alors que Thierry Henry a toujours t meilleur que lui et a eu une carrire plus longue et bien plus impressionnante ? Allons...


Oui, mais Zidane a marqu 2 des 3 buts franais lors de la finale du mondial de 98. 
C'est pas forcment honnte pour les autres, mais il me semble que c'est bien a qui l'a fait passer (et le fait encore passer) avant les autres de l'poque.

----------


## Zirak

> Alors que Thierry Henry a toujours t meilleur que lui et a eu une carrire plus longue et bien plus impressionnante ? Allons...


N'en ayant vraiment rien  secouer du foot, je ne sais pas mme si ce que tu dis est vrai ou ironique.  ::aie:: 

Toujours est-il que si c'est vrai, et tant noir, si l'on en croit Ddoumeche et ses explications, il devrait tre la 2me personnalit prfre des franais juste derrire Omar Sy, ah bah non, c'est Simone Veil, il est peut-tre 3me alors ? Ah non plus, c'est Goldman...  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche



----------


## Hizin

> Alors que Thierry Henry a toujours t meilleur que lui et a eu une carrire plus longue et bien plus impressionnante ? Allons...


Oh, te revoici  ::): 
Pourrais-tu rpondre  ma question prcdente, celle qui t'tais directement adresse, s'il te plat ?  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> N'tant pas plus fan de foot que de rugby, ce que je vais dire est peut-tre faux, mais outre cette couleur de peau diffrente, la diffrence de valeur au niveau des performances vient peut-tre du fait que Zidane a limite t considr comme tant le meilleur joueur mondial  l'poque ? Ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas de Chabal...
> 
> Et peut-tre aussi au fait que l'quipe de France de foot lui doit beaucoup plus que ce que Chabal a pu apporter  celle de rugby ?
> 
> T'as pas l'impression d'tre lgrement de mauvaise foi l ?


Comme si on pouvait tablir une comparaison de valeur entre le noble sport du rugby jou par des purs francs et cet attroupement qu'est le football servant de gagne pain  la mafia.
Qu'un rockerfellerien parle de mauvaise foi, c'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit, tu ne crois pas ?




> Merci mon seigneur, vous tes trop bon de m'instruire...
> 
> Ma remarque tait sur le fait qu'il ne rsidait pas en France lui non plus, aprs peu importe le lieu, mais bon, on n'est plus  a prs  ce niveau l.


C'est le moindre de mes dfauts et puis l'occasion fait le larron, et vous et moi sommes comme larrons en foire, n'est ce pas.
Un mauritanien faisant la michetonneuse pour Hollywood, c'est, comme Marion Cotillard, un franais de papier.

----------


## TallyHo

Si tu crois qu'il n'y a pas de mafia dans le rugby, tu te trompes... Peut-tre moins que le foot mais il y en a, je ne citerais pas d'exemples de club mais bon... Il y en a  ::): 

De toute faon, ds que tu as du fric en masse quelque part, tu peux tre certain que a va partir dans des trucs pas clairs ou que a va pourrir le sport concern.

----------


## Zirak

Dsol de remonter ce sujet, mais cela m'tonne que Mingolito soit pass  ct de celle-l  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




Le sujet a beau tre trs grave et compltement gerbant, j'avoue que j'ai ri devant la qualit de cette production...  ::mouarf::

----------


## survivals

Quand le systme nous expose ces poupes de chiffons pour semer le trouble dans les petits candidats, pourquoi on parle toujours des cas inintressant.

----------


## ddoumeche

Henri Lesquen, le plus srieux des petits candidats... voir des grands  ::lol:: 

Et vive le marchal.

----------

